# FET in Aug./Sept. 15



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi  

I am thinking of doing my 6 cycle of IVF and 2nd FET in July or Aug. this year, and was just wondering if there was anyone else who is hoping to have an FET then? So we can support one another.  

In my next cycle and FET my consultant is going to put me on steroids as well as the rest of the drugs to see if it's my interine lining which is preventing me from getting pregnant again. However, I can't help wondering if I should have anymore tests before I commence the FET.  What has others done or doing regarding further tests before commencing your FET? It be good to know.

Looking forward to hearing from other women who are thinking or hoping to do their FET in the July/Aug. or Aug./Sept. period.  

  Baby dust to all.  

xx


----------



## nicevo80 (May 4, 2015)

Hi dolphins, I should be doing a FET at the end of August. I started my first cycle of IVF drugs on 10th April but developed OHSS after egg collection, I've been told to wait until I've had 3 bleeds before FET. 

I can't answer your question as we won't be having any further tests and this is all so new to us but I wanted to say hi and maybe we'll be transferring around the same time. 

I hope you're well and looking forward to your cycle ... Fingers, toes and everything in between crossed for you x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi both

I've just had a failed IVF but am hoping to hVe a natural FET in August. it would be July but we'll be on holiday. Im yet to speak to my clinic (will do next week), but thats why I'm hoping!

Any advice on FET the natural way? xx


----------



## Mjrocks (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I'm hoping for a FET end of July, beginning of August. I have a beautiful little boy from our first Ivf cycle and 2 frosties. I Finished breastfeeding about 2 months ago but AF never returned so just started provera to induce a bleed. Never been so excited for AF to arrive lol! Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## LuckyPea (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies, It seems a bit quiet on here so I thought i'd liven things up and say 'HELLOO!!'  

I am hoping to start my fourth cycle (1st fet) in August, just waiting for AF to arrive to inform the clinic and if they can fit me in I should start buserelin on day 21. 

When are you ladies due to start? 

Are any of you taking steroids with your FET?

My clinic doesn't believe in giving them as its not proven but been thinking to ask my GP, I have heard it is no harm and could help... what are your thoughts on this? 

I am really looking forward to getting to know you all and hopefully supporting you all in your journeys. 

xxx J xxxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

After a long wait - I'm in a thread!  I start down regging on Sunday, 2 August.

Vxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

hey ladies,

Just stopping by to join the gang  I'm waiting on AF which is due next Saturday then i'm starting my first FET as i have one little 4AB frostie on ice in Belgium. Hoping for ET around 26/8


----------



## CaraJ (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey can I join? Had egg collection in June for a freeze all cycle for PGD. Testing for balanced translocation 13,15. 4 genetically perfect frosties waiting for us. If AF plays ball 2 cycles in a row I'll be doing a natural FET at the beginning of September.


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello All,

I started suprecur injections on 30 July, so I think I will have my FET at the end of August or beginning of September. I had my egg collection in March, but it was always going to be a freeze all due to high risk of OHSS. I had 14 eggs collected, however only 2 embryos fertilised and were frozen at day 2. 

My biggest fear right now is the thaw    

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

My AF arrived a week earlier than expected so i'll be starting progynova today with FET in approx 3 weeks


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi ladies I'm waiting on AF to arrive so I can start meds for fet. Hoping to have it end of August/ September. 
I had collection in May but ended up with ohss we managed to get 28 eggs We have 9 in the freezer. AF was due 4 days ago but with pcos there is times she goes off track. 
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

so - I'm about to start my down reg on Monday (day 14) for my first FET - excited and feeling positive this will work! hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I had egg collection today following an egg share cycle, got 26 eggs, so 13 each which is way better response than my first cycle...
But due to fluid my embryos will be a freeze for all... Just praying that as many make it to day 5 to be frozen. Not sure whether to feel excited or nervous.

Also praying that I don't have OHSS, to have 10 days of Buserelin to help manage symptoms x


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey simba,

Exciting stuff! Lucky you with 8 lovely frosties waiting too.

i'm 6 days in to progynova and feeling ok, had a few down days but trying to patiently count the days away to first scan next wednesday. hoping to be in belgium around 18th to pick up our only frostie


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

How you doing today MrsX? I'm 3 days into my DR tablets (nortotheterone) and so far so good.. just a another long slog ahead of me to get to transfer day! x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Simba, a buddy I remember on the May/June cycle board!
Hows things?
I will be starting my first FET at the end of this month after fresh didnt end very well. Looking forward to getting started again. My AF arrived Sunday which means I start DR on CD21 - 29th August, which I stay on pretty much the whole of Sept, I then take some HRT pill (this part is new to me) and provisonally booked in for ET 6th Oct. My FET seems so long winded in terms of time but less evasive then a Fresh. When are you booked in for ET, do you know?
I only had one frostie from the fresh go so extremely lucky for it just hope it survives the thaw! xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Beccaboo!! nice to hear from you (although sorry your back on this after a MC at 6 weeks - heartbreaking and so unfair!). still, pleased to see a friendly face on this thread - doesn't seem to be many of us. i haven't been given a FET date yet, but i estimate it to be around the 10th Sept or so, but can't be 100% sure as it depends on when next AF arrives.

how you feeling about it all? 

Hugs xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Simba, We are still as chatty as ever on that board and a few of them are thinking of starting their FET cycles again too. Il point them over to this board! 
Yes, it was upsetting how it ended as it was all going so perfectly well! Kind of makes me anxious now if I get a BFP again so will try not to get too excited at early stages! (try!) I am looking forward to starting again though as didnt want to wait long between cycles. 
I like to think that as I only have one frostie, im giving it a chance which I wouldnt have done if my last pregnancy continued, hoping that is the one!

How does it work with having 8 Frosties? Do they just pick what they think is the best one for thaw?

I hope this is our turn. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

yes - this will be our turn!!

i guess with 8, they thaw the best of the 8 and leave me with 7.... I'm assuming!

yes, do direct the FET ladies over here! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all! Thanks for the redirection Beccaboo. 

I start DR on CD1 so I'm just waiting for AF (which is over a week late already booo) and then I'm good to go. ET should be Sept 21st.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hello,

Hope everyone is well.  It doesn't seem like there are that many of us on this thread - wonder if others will join.

The DR time is really dragging.  I have finished noresthisterone today, but am now four days into buserelin.  

Still can't work out exactly when the ET will be.  Guess I will be able to work it out next week.

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you get given a treatment diary VCR? Obviously it depends on how you respond to the drugs but my clinic use a fairly standard format of 10 days downreg, 12 days oestrogren and 6-7 days oestrogen and progesterone - so it was relatively easy for me to know when ET would fall.


----------



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi ladies can you help?

I am meant to be having FET next Thursday but tonight I've realised that I should have reduced my buserelin to 200mcg on the 31st July when I started taking progynova, but I didn't realise and have carried on taking 500mcg

Is it all over? I'm so worried I'll go tomorrow for my scan to check lining and it will be too thin because of my mistake and it will be delayed or cancelled... I'm so annoyed with myself!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi VCR - Is is a quiet thread is it! Like Sarah said, were you given a treatment plan?
I got my treatment plan in the post yesterday. I start DR (Burserilin) on the 29th Aug, I take this for all of Sept and then also take some pill toward the end too. Its a HRT pill but I cant remember what it is called. I shall be on double the dose of Progestrogene just before ET and ET is planned for 6th Oct. It seems so long away!

Fitness Fanatic, can you maybe call the clinic and ask them what they think. Hopefully its hasnt made any difference. its so easy to get confused with all the dosage. Is the scan today or tomorrow. Keep us posted and I hope everything is still ok. 
You mention progynova, maybe thats what I am going to be on, it rings a bell. Is this a tablet you have to take?
FX crossed all ok

Hi Sarah, Im flittering across 3 boards at the moment! Its confusing! hehe


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm on 4 now Beccaboo  I must have too much time on my hands!


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your responses, SDD and Beccaboo.  I do have a treatment plan.  I'm just waiting for AF to arrive after DR.  When AF arrives I can work out when the transfer will be, as it should be on day 19 of that cycle (assuming any of my good embryos were 5-day, which would be used first).  This is what happened with my last two attempts, as I responded okay to the progesterone, etc.  Hopefully, it will go according to that plan this time too.

Fitness Fanatic - I hope the scan went okay??

Vxx


----------



## Disney26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?  I am having a FET this month starting meds on Monday.  At our clinic, we begin on norethisterone tablets for 7 days followed by nasal spray of buserelin.  I should be starting oestrogen tablets at the beginning of September.  

My first ICSI was successful and we were absolutely delighted with our first time luck but sadly we had a MMC at 12 weeks.  It took a while to pick ourselves up and now we feel ready to have FET with our only frosty.  Hoping this time we will be lucky too but I'm feeling very nervous that we've used up our luck!  

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

hey ladies,
nice to see more lovely ladies on board.....hope you are all excited and the meds are being kind to you.

i'm off to Ghent on wednesday to collect our only frostie. we have a 4AB on ice and are hoping it thaws well and is super sticky!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Disney, fx crossed this FET is successful for you. Your last treatment sounds similar to mine, I got pregnant on my first go but unfortunately m/c at 6 weeks. Must have been heartbreaking to go through it at 12 weeks though. I too only have one frostie which I'm using for this FET. Hoping our little frosties are the ones. Xx

Hi mrsx, I'm waiting to start my DR which is cd21, 29th August. Feels like a long winded process again however much less evasive than a fresh go. You have only 1 frostie too. Hope yours is the one too. Mine a 4bb on ice! The thaw is my concern on this go but trying to take each step as it comes. Fx crossed for you xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hey guys. New to this thread so eager but timid hellos...  
I've been keeping away from FF because somehow it's been easier not to obsess and think too much, but at the moment it feels like a nice idea to tip my toe here again.

I had my second IVF attempt in April, but ended up with a moderate OHSS, so no fresh transfer at all (no eggs at all in my first attempt, so never made it to transfer). Luckily we got 12 frosties waiting from that cycle, and are finally getting our chance with the first one. I'm waiting to have a scan on the 21st to check the uterine lining, and all going well FET day is the 25th. It feels a bit weird not to have all the blood tests and scans of the fresh cycle, and I'm feeling a bit lost just waiting around, not being able to DO anything useful to help the situation. I've been trying to make myself feel better with plenty of supplements, pomegranate juice, hot water bottles, what have you... Not feeling too great physically though, with plenty of headaches and feeling sick and dizzy and crampy, and a bit mad to be honest...  

Anyway, hello again, and wishing everyone a positive time in the near future!


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everybody!

I'm due to start end of August sept time, currently waiting for af to show up after having proverb to bring it on....so far nothing and it's nearly a week! I'm going to call clinic tomorrow. 

I already have a 2 year old from fet and have had my last fet couple months ago but unfortunately had a miscarriage at 7 weeks. So we are going for it again! It's our last batch of frozen embryos so really hoping it works this time 

Hope everyone else is keeping well and good luck to u all!


----------



## wrxlass81 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ladies!!

I initially was waiting for a sept/oct thread but I've been told I'm having my natural FET for definite w/c 21st sept   for thaw!  We've got one 5AB frostie to put back (grading means nothing to me so hoping this is good!!).  No meds this time is going to be strange! First FET for us and last treatment cycle, we are blessed to have had our dd.

Sarahsuperdork - we were summer lovin' cycle buddies back in aug 2013 and both got bfp's and had april babies! Sorry to hear your last FET was a bfp, hoping we both have success this time too.xx  

fitness fanatic - hope you had good news about your dosage issues.xx

Hope those dr or waiting to start are ok.xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hiya wrxlass! Good luck, hopefully this will be another success for us.  Your embryo has an excellent grading. I'm not sure I want to ask this time - my BFN was a 2BB and surely that will have been the best of the three, that's why it was used first? If my remaining two are a lower grade than that, I think I'd rather not worry about it. I'll be wc 21st Sept too (medicated cycle) if AF ever comes.

Everyone seems to have super graded embryos! I'm trying not to worry about my little frosties (DS was 'only' a 3BB) but it's hard not to.

Hi daisy, Myxini - good luck.


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,
Would it be ok if I join your thread please?
I'm hoping for a frozen embryo transfer week commencing the 31st August. I've started medication and I'm due for a scan on the 28th.


----------



## Disney26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for welcome.  Hopefully we have lots of BFPs on here soon!   

Beccaboo – yes our treatment sounds similar  - sorry to hear that you had to deal with a MC too.  Just heartbreaking, particularly after IVF.  I hope this is the time for you.

Yes, getting to 12 weeks was devastating because you think you’re in the safe zone then.  My body tricked me for several weeks because it didn't realise I had miscarried and just carried on growing.  It took me a while to be in a place to be ready to try again but I’m ready now! I'm really to get back on the roller coaster!

Hi Myxini,  12 frosties sounds really promising, really hope it’s your time too.  Good luck for your scan in a few days.

Daisy, nice to hear a FET success story with your 2 year old.  Sorry to hear you had a MC last time – good luck for you getting started.  

Sarah Superdork, Wrxlass81, good luck too xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been online for a while because work's been so busy this week.

I was told yesterday my transfer will be on Friday, 4 September.  AF arrived on time in the end, so I started Progynova last Thursday after the baseline scan.  The second scan was yesterday and my lining was thick enough for me to be able to start on Gestone and Cyclogest this Sunday.  I have my last Buserelin injection tomorrow night.

How is everyone doing? Does anyone else have any updates?

Vxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

testing on sunday......eeeeekkkkk


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Good luck mrs X!  How has the 2ww been?  Well done for resisting temptation to test early!  Vxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

Its been ok. i've not obsessed over every symptom as on my fresh cycle i had all sorts of pregnancy indicators but got a bfn so came to the conclusion that any symptoms are caused by the meds or psychosomatic. i've been determined not to over analyse on the FET and other than cramps, some nausea and tinny taste i've been ok. i'm not daring to believe though so will wait and see on sunday


----------



## winslowsmom (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello ladies, I would like to join this thread. My dh and I are doing FET with transfer on 9/18. Currently on BC and tomorrow starting stimming with Ganirelix 1x and Minivelle 2x for 8 days then baseline 2 appointment for bloodwork and us. Hoping this is the month for all of us and sending lots of baby dust to all. Anyone taking minivelle? where do you put the patches? 

Just curious, where is everyone from? From reading the posts I don't recognize some of the meds you ladies mention, I'm from Chicago IL USA, are you ladies in Europe?


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Welcome.

I'm in the UK.  I think some others on this thread are too. 

I don't recognise your drugs' names either!

Vxx


----------



## winslowsmom (Aug 27, 2015)

How far along with the FET is everyone on this thread? I started injections on Saturday 8/28 and estrogen patches. This protocol will be a quick one with transfer date on 9/18. The dreaded shots are the projesterone that go in the buttocks. Hate those, they hurt, but my gh will ice the area and then massage after. When do you ladies do the shots, in the morning or evening?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi winslowsmom, I should be due to start oestrogen tablets later this week with transfer around 21/22nd Sept. I don't recognise your drugs, they have different brand names in different countries I think. I have progesterone injections too, never had them before and I've heard lots of great(!) things about them.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

Ive had the Gestone for my fresh cycle. they actually don't hurt that much (I found Fragmin much worse). I was told to do them in the morning so your moving around keeps the fluid moving.. good luck! they look a lot worse than they feel!

Update from me, I'm still on Buseralin (dropped dose) after my first scan on friday. now started Proyvova (3x orally and 2x internally!) and have woken up at 4am today with the worst cystitis and diohreahhera! i literally cannot make it to work - its awful. going to call clinic as worried about the mass dose of Pryovna I'm on, as its got to be related right? i estimate my transfer date to be fri 11th as today I'm only day 7 of my cycle.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I started progesterone through Cyclogest and Gestone on Sunday.  I find the Gestone injections really painful but, like everything in this process, I expect the impacts vary person-to-person.  No particular side effects from either so far.  I'm getting nervous about Friday though.  I think I may be the only person on this thread transferring this week.

SDD and Winslowsmom - hope things go smoothly over the couple of weeks.

Poor you, simba32 - I hope you feel better soon.  Definitely sounds a good idea to ring the clinic.

Hope you're okay, mrs_X.

Vxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

BFN for us. Wishing you lovely ladies success


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

oh no - so sorry Mrsx!! like is totally unfair.. BIG hugs xx

Hi VCR - yes, you maybe the only transfer this eek - exciting times!! x


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Morning,

Havnt posted on here for a while. Had a FET last year which resulted in chemical so praying for better luck this time around. Embryo quality is hopefully a lot better as only had early blasts last time. 

Simba I thought I had cystitis last Monday. Clinic said ok to try cystopurin and drink loads of cranberry juice. I went to my gp Tuesday thinking it could be a uti but urine tested negative. Anyway I kept drinking loads of water etc but wasn't getting any better and I woke up Friday feeling terrible, went back to go and they confirm it's a kidney infection so give antibiotics, felt so I'll but luckily feel much better today and all cleared for transfer. If u can try to get to your gp and get tested for uti, better to treat it early if it is. Although the antibiotics have now given me a mild case of thrush, just waiting to see what the clinic advise. It's not bad at all but not sure wether I should take treatment for it. Been taking natural remedies like natural yoghurt and priobotics. 

Transfer booked for Friday. VCR we are on the same day, not long now!! Feeling nervous and hoping I have two embies that wake up ok and get through the thaw. How many are you having transferred? 

Mrs x so sorry to hear you have a bfn. It's so tough, take care of yourself. I always find focusing on the next steps and making a plan gets me through, something to focus on. 

Winslowsmum hope the shots are not too painful. Im sure ice to the area will help.I'm not taking shots for progesterone, only the cyclogest pessaries. I have been having tests over the last few months. Consultants seem a bit stumped as I have naturally high progesterone all of the time, even straight after a period it is 19 when I should be below 1. This cycle I am taking steroids which managed to get it down to 5 when down regging so we are hoping that's good enough for me. Only time will tell I suppose. 

Sarah bet u can't wait to start next step and start oestrogen, do you have a lining scan?  

Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all, 

Havent been on this thread in ages so had a quick read up.

Mrs_X - so sorry it wasnt your time, its so sad.  
Wishing you well and lots of luck on the next steps you choose to take. xx

Hi Winslowsmom - I started DR injections on 29th August, baseline scan on the 15/9 then one on the 29/9 to then move on to the Proyvova tablets with ET on the 6/10 all being well. Seems like a long process still for a FET as I thought would be alot shorter but hey ho!
Ive never had the projestrone jabs, they sound painful. This time round I have cylogest to take in the morning (pessaries) and Crinone gel to take in the evenimg.

Hi VCR - what date are you transferring this week. Lots of luck. xx

Hi Simba - oh dear, that doesnt sound good how you are feeling today. Thats got me slightly worried for when I move onto the Proyvova too! Is the diarohea and cystitis symptoms you can get from these tablets? I have never been on these drugs so will be new to me, is this your first FET too, I cant remember?
Hope you feel better soon. xx

Hi Liliyrose, fingers crossed this is a better round for you too and all the best from friday.

Hi Sarah, hope you all okay and not feeling to bad on the Burserilin. xx

Hi Disney26, how are you getting on.

Hi to everyone else. hope you are all doing ok. 
xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

Spoke to clinic - they don't think these are symptoms of the drugs but told me to head to GP to check for a UTI (so am going there this eve - mention IVF and suddenly i can get an appointment!, one plus i guess!).

feeling better than this morning but now have a massive headache so somethings not right. fingers crossed its nothing that will delay by ET. Clinic said UTI could do if not caught early and diorehhera can cause your uterus to cramp (bad for lining).. eek. been told to stay on my massive dose as I'm back there on Friday for a 2nd lining scan. 

Lilyrose - thanks for your advice, it really helped! all geared up for Friday?? ;-)

Hi beccaboo - last time i took these drugs for my fresh i was totally fine - maybe its something i ate? who knows.. i wouldn't worry. Yes, thesis my first FET and its as long as my fresh, but MUCH less hassle and druggie! much prefer this, next time (if there is one) i'll go natural i think as i'd be paying for it by then anyway. how you getting on?? xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi simba, I'm glad you are feeling a bit better but poor you now having a headache. Maybe an early night and some sleep will sort it. Glad you got an appointment this evening with GP so hopefully they can help if you have got a touch of cystitis. 
After I read your post I did a google of symptoms, which I said I wouldn't touch Dr Google this time round! Maybe as your clinic said nothing to do with the drugs.
I'm doing fine thanks, about to have my day 4 DR injection, baseline scan 2 weeks today, touch wood, feeling good!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Beccaboo - I find FET really long; I was told it was so much shorter and easier than a fresh cycle but that hasn't been my experience, maybe because I had a relatively easy fresh cycle. From DR to ET, my fresh cycle was 30 days long. This FET will be about 34 days. 

simba - Good luck, hope you're feeling better soon and your symptoms don't mean delaying treatment. 

Lilyrose and VCR - Wishing you both lots of luck for Friday!

Mrs X - I'm so sorry  take care of yourself.

Thank you for the advice re: progesterone injections simba, I really hated fragmin so I'm hoping the prontogest is easier.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Hi Lilyrose01 - I'm also hoping my embryos survive the thaw.  They have been defrosted and refrozen recently so I'm wondering if this will have an effect on likelihood of survival on Friday.  I guess it must do.  We are having one transferred.  

Really sorry to hear that, mrs_X.  Look after yourself.

Hi Beccaboo - thanks for the luck.  I am transferring this Friday.  I agree with you and Sarah that FET takes ages.  Time has really dragged this time.  Having said that, it now seems like only yesterday I was kicking off downreg!

Hi simba32 - sorry to hear you feel rotten still.  Hopefully you'll feel better in the morning.

Thanks for the luck, Sarah.  

Wishing everyone else the best of luck and hoping the run up to transfer goes smoothly.

Vxx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Sarah, yes I too had an easy fresh cycle, it was on LP but I breezed through it really. I hope this FET will be easy and a breeze too but yes, its just long winded and I didnt realise that would be the case for a FET.
For me DR to ET will be 39 days, feels like longer as started DR on CD21 so had to wait for AF to arrive as CD1 prior to that.
Oh well, we will get there!

VCR Hi, Yes funny that as much as it drags, when you have transfer DR feels like it started ages again! FX on the thaw and you will soon be on the next step of the 2ww.

Hi Simba, How are you feeling today. Has the headache gone and did the GP appointment go ok. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

i think a medicated FET is the same length a fresh as it spans 2x cycles  - if you have natural its much quicker as they pop it back in the same cycle. 

went to docs yesterday and she gave me antibiotics to be on the safe side. headache is better and generally feel more myself now! just stuffed full of rugs. going to get some Bio Acidiophis (spelling?) to help with the antibiotics - anyone taken it during IVF before, is it ok to take??

hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi can I join? I seem to be having a short medicated protocol. Had a baseline scan yesterday and now on progynova and final scan on 11th sept to check my lining is ok. If all is good then transfer of my 1 little embie( please survive the thaw ) will be 14/15th sept . I have had an awful time recently but have to keep positive that my 1st IVF worked from a FET so have to remain positive that this can too. After waiting for my period for 12 weeks after a tfmr I am more than ready to start this .
Good luck to all you ladies cycling I can see a few of you have only 1 embryo to transfer too. It's nerve wracking at every hurdle!!
Let's hope for lots BFPs on this thread xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Simba, how are you feeling now?

Hello Hells5 and welcome. This is a fairly quiet thread but it doesnt move as fast as the buddy ones so its a little easier to keep track of everyone! You havent got long until transfer then, how exciting. 
I too is just hoping my one little embie survives the thaw and so thankful I have that one. Lets hope our surviving embies are good ones and stick hey. I too became pregnant on my first go (fresh) but all came to a heartbreaking end unfortunately.  
Hope all goes well for your scans

xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Good luck today, Lilyrose, and hi everyone else.  

I'm sitting in the clinic waiting for my appointment...bit nervous and dying for the loo!

Vxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is ok.

Just got home following transfer and I'm Officially PUPO again, yay!! At last! Had two embies transferred. I was so nervous before I went in, had acupuncture this morning which helped relax me. My 4aa blast survived the thaw 100% and was fully expanded at transfer, embryologist said looked lovely. My 4b+b thawed 80% which means a 20% cell loss I think and had 50% expanded, not too sure what's good and what's bad. Embryologist said still looks good and they are more than happy to put that one back as they didn't want to waste it and wake another one up. So we have 6 still in the freezer so pleased about that! I also got to watch it on this screen this time which I didn't have on my last FET, was amazing watching them go in!! 

Now the dreaded wait begins! I'm at home with my pug now curled up on the sofa. Going to watch a god film, have some dinner and just chill. Feel knackered now, left my house at 6.30am to get to London for acupunture before transfer so may have a little nap! 

Good luck VCR, hope all went well!! 

Xxxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Welcome Hells - as Becca said this is a quite thread (maybe people are on holiday) but saves on reading reams of pages! ;-) i think w maybe transfer buddies too!

had my 2nd scan today - lining is at 7mm, and not quite as thick as they would like so they have now given me oestrogen patches on top of the masses of Provoyna I'm taking - feel a bit disheartened today after being so positive for weeks - i guess i have to expect down days.. back on Monday for another scan - hopefully if lining if 8mm+ then they can plan my FET. i have 5 and 6 days blasts and they don't transfer on the weekend so its likely to be early the week after next  the wait is ONGOING!!

plus, work want me to travel to Africa (i know, I'm very lucky) end of Nov - not sure what to say. won't want to travel if I'm BFP and also if i need to do another cycle then trailing end of Nov will mess that up.. ugh, hate my job sometimes! 

sorry - rant over. 

how are you Becca?? x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Glad it went well, Lilyrose.  I'm also on the sofa, watching Desperate Housewives, while my lovely DH does the weekly food shop.  Good luck for the 2WW.

My transfer was okay.  I had one 6B+B- put back.  It was the best of the normal embryos we have.  Four left in the freezer.  We also saw the results of the PGS which was quite interesting - lots of embryos with multiple, monosomy and trisomy issues hence the high number of abnormal embryos.  OTD is 19 September.

Simba - I hope the Monday scan goes well.  

Hi Becca and Hells - hope time isn't dragging too much for you both.  Keep us posted.

I wonder if this thread is quiet because many people were away in August when DR would have begun for a Seot transfer...

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I think maybe people just post on the general cycle buddies threads more but it is nice (I think) to talk to people going through the same process because FET is quite different to a fresh cycle. You don't hear any of the 'FET is easier' comments for a start. 

Glad your transfers went well VCR and Lilyrose! Good luck in the 2ww, hope you don't go too crazy.

simba - Good luck for your scan on Monday, hope your lining behaves. Are you taking any supplements for it?

Hi Hells, good luck.  Hi Beccaboo!

Day one of progynova for me today. How is everyone taking it? I was told it didn't matter whether I took them all in one go or spread throughout the day but since I took them all in one go on my last cycle I feel a bit superstitious about it so I'm spreading them out this time.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all,

Sorry *Lilyrose* - my last post didn't post and then you had already posted, when i hit post (f you catch my drift!), anyway, didn't mean my last post to miss you out!! very pleased to hear you are PUPO!! YAY!! nice work lady!! now for what i find one of the hardest bits!

*VCR* - well done to you too! excellent. and desperate housewives, maybe thats a good box set for me as i never watched them all! good tip! oh, i just watched The Affair series with Dominic West - VERY good if anyone needs a new box set to watch. What is this PGS you talk about? is it something you paid for for your embies??

*Sarahsuperdork* - i was told to take my progeny spread out (mooring, lunch and dinner, AND two internally as well).

*Becca* - how you hanging in - it is LONG isn't it. i think I'm going to opt for a natural FET (hopefully i won't need one) next time, which means it all happens in one cycle (i think).

*Hells* - hows your weekend going?

Sorry if I've missed anyone..

AFM - i had a nightmare Friday. after feeling all crappy about my lining (which isn't that bad), the clinic (the transfer/embie storage etc is outsourced to a private clinic) called me and said i was all set for a Friday 11th transfer!! i told her what my NHS clinic had told me the about coming back monday etc and she said no, they had reviewed that morning scan and think I'm good to go. then i was all like, well, i don't know what drug protocol I'm on etc etc, so had a back and forth with my NHS clinic. Luckily i kept everything from fresh cycle and had needles for the Gestone injections etc. god, i was pretty stressed out. Anyway - have stopped Buserialn (last shot yesterday) and started progesterone today (Gestone and Pessaries), plus I'm still on Proyvona tablets and now extra oestrogen patches! (anyone also on the patches)?? feeling very drugged up and hope lining is getting thicker....

went to acupuncture on friday eve (m so rock and roll) and now booked in again for Thursday night (before transfer) and Sat morning (after transfer).

yep - i think this thread maybe a little quite due to holidays, but do prefer not having to listen to people going on about fresh cycles (I don't mean to sounds mean but the cycles are pretty different...) 

anyway - hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning lovelies. 

VCR, I'm glad the transfer went well. Just a wait now until OTD. Hope you pass the time without thinking too much about it, hard I know. I loved desperate housewives and watched all the series when it was on TV. I'm thinking what box sets I can watch in my 2ww. Il have to give up my running and exercise classes soon so will need something to occupy my spare time! 

Likyrose, so pleased the transfer went well for you too. When is your OTD? Friday sounds like it was a very long day so hoping you have having a nice chilled weekend. I love pugs! 

Sarah and simba, I just find it hard to keep up with cycle buddy threads, other than our old cycle buddy board from last cycle. I'm thinking that as I have transfer in October I prob don't fit in with timelines for this board as won't find out if I'm pregant until mid October but oh well, il just be one of the last to let you know if it's worked for me or not and looking forward to hearing how you all get on. 

Sarah, I start taking the prognova tablets 15th sept all being well at my baseline scan that day. I will ask my nurse how to take them as it doesn't say on my plan, I presumed all at once but if can spread then I think I'd prefer that. 

Simba, oh know that's not good you had a stressful day, all you need! Glad you've got your acupuncture sessions booked in so hope that relaxes you. Transfer day next week for you then, how exciting. 
I have seen the affair, it's really good isn't it. 

Xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the luck, SSD.  I take one progynova tablet three times a day.  I think you can take them at once but I was told by our IVF nurse that this is more likely to make you nauseous.

I only wish I hadn't already seen The Affair, simba.  It was great - I'm looking forward to series 2 which starts in mid October.  PGS is a general form of genetic screening.  We have had two consecutive blighted ova so wanted to try and work out why.  They take a couple of cells from the defrosted embryos to see whether there are chromosomal abnormalities.  Then the embryos get refrozen.  Our results are in my signature.  

Becca, I am also struggling to find new box sets to watch.  If you come up with anything, let me know.  2WW is okay so far (but only because I know we would never have any result from any test this early!).  It gets more difficult as time passes.  Having said that, I have somehow managed not to test early the past two times so I'm hoping my willpower can get me through this time too.  My husband helps: he would never agree to early testing but I'd never be able to test at any time without telling him the result...and I don't want to get told off!

I also find it difficult to keep up with everyone on cycle buddies (and haven't joined that thread) and am enjoying this slightly smaller group as it is easy to read back and exchange news.  

How are you doing Lilyrose?

Vxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi ladies 
Good luck and I hope the dreaded 2ww goes quickly for you VCR and lilyrose. Hoping you both have good news to report soon. 

Simba good news your transfer is going to be on Friday ... Hope it goes well ...are you transferring just 1 embie ?? That's all I have left a 3 day 10 cell embryo so I'm praying it is ok. Africa sounds good ...I'm off work at mo but work for BA as cabin crew and am missing the flying . Pregnant crew are grounded from day 1 so I wouldn't advise traveling if you do get your BFP as there is some study involving radiation and flying in first trimester that is not recommended.

I'm on 4 x 2mg progynova I was told to take 12 hours apart so 2 morning 2 at night. Then when my lining is good I will start the dreaded pessaries . Every clinic has such different ideas on what is best. My doctor is lovely but I think he uses same protocol for everyone . What are you ladies taking injections for durning fet?

Becca just try to keep busy and the time will pass quickly ... Every step seems to drag and I feel I just wish whole weeks away and at every step there is a new worry or concern. 

Is anyone taking any supplements other than folic acid and pregnacare vits? I must admit my diet is horrendous at the moment and Iv been indulging in wine over the weekend . I'm hoping it will be my last chance for a good 9 months. I'm really going to focus and eat healthier this week. My little boy started school on Thursday so I'm walking with him to school for some exercise. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and this week passes fast and sending lots of positive vibes to everyone xxx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all

I hope it's OK to jump in like this... I feel I need some support & I had loads of support from FF 8 years ago when we had our son (through ICSI at the Lister). Here is where things are at the moment with me:

On august 31st I had a natural cycle FET at the Lister. It was a 5 day blastocyst, which was 65% OK when thawed & had grown to 75% from its original size (this embryo / blastocyst, as well as 3 others were all frozen at the fresh ICSI that produced our son back in 2007, meaning that they were frozen at the time of my age then (34) rather than my age now (42).

Anyway. Situation now is that since yesterday I have had brown & pink spotting and I'm 99% sure period is coming.   I had not expected this whole process to be so very very emotional and psychologically stressful... in a way I was planning to try the FETs and was hoping it would feel much easier than the ICSI had. Physically, yes it's been much easier, but psychologically I've found it terrible & have been crying all day today.

Please, any support or advice would be great. Wednesday will be the final day of any hope (as that's when I am supposed to to a pregnancy test), which is why I joined this thread. However, I'm fully expecting it's a negative and that I will start a new FET cycle with my period.

Just a couple of questions too:

1) I've been taking cyclogest twice a day. Is this standard? I have found since the transfer that I've had terrible bloating & strong cramping / back pain / breasts aching. Is this normal for cyclogest? THese are stronger symptoms than my period.

2) at my age (42) would you recommend asking at the Lister what could have been done differently or whether we should go ahead for next FET with natural cycle again? I found the natural cycle very very easy so would much prefer to continue this way. But would love some advice on what to ask.

Best wishes to everyone and I hope I can support others and that others can support me..


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Welcome, Cassandra.  I'm sorry you're not feeling great.  The whole process is very stressful, but later in the 2WW particularly so.  I can only offer a hug and more support whatever the outcome on Wednesday.

I think taking Cyclogest twice a day is normal but I guess it depends on your individual protocol.  I also take Cyclogesr twice a day.

I can't answer the second question as I have only ever done a medicated FET.

Hi Hells - I'm really interested in your point about crew being grounded from day 1.  What reason do airlines give for that?  Presumably not the radiation risk?  I'm only taking Superdrug pregnancy vitamins and additional vitamin D.

Vxx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Many thanks VCR for responding, I appreciate it. Can I ask what are the pros of a medicated cycle (in your case) rather than a natural one? I haven't been told anything by the LIster about the pros and cons so I would be interested. Sorry to see, by the way, the journey you have gone through so far (from your signature). It sounds very hard. I do hope for the best for you and you have many frozen embryos which is really great.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Cassandra, sorry to hear you've been struggling  I had the same experience with my previous FET, expecting it to be easier (as everyone kept telling me it would be) and finding it emotionally reallg difficult. Everyone's protocol seems to be different, I took 2x cyclogest but both together at night and this time I have injections instead so no cyclogest at all. All the symptoms you have are really common with progesterone supplements ie cyclogest.

My clinic always recommends a medicated cycle even if your natural cycle is normal, mainly because it's easier to plan and manipulate. 

Hells - I had a one-off depot shot to downreg with (I'm doing medicated FET) and have progesterone injections instead of pessaries to look forward to this time. I'm only taking a pregnancy multivit and trying to eat more healthily really. I'll cut out caffeine after ET and I've already stopped drinking alcohol. Hope your little boy enjoys school. 

VCR - That's fab willpower not testing early.

Hi simba, Beccaboo. Day 3 of progynova, time seems to be going faster now I have something to do every day. I'm finding spreading them out (3 times a day) gives me little milestones every day.


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

vcr-pregnant crew never used to be grounded until 12 weeks then a study stated that the radiation is more harmful to a developing embryo in the first 12 weeks so BA changed their policy. The way I see it they wouldn't have done that for no reason as as a huge company this will cost them millions. Saying that a lot of ladies have their treatment in Europe so have to fly so maybe the radiation risk is more associated with constant flying.

Cassandra - your spotting could be from the pessaries .. On my last successful fet cycle I was at the epu almost every week for a scan for spotting . In the end it was associated with the pessaries irritating my cervix . Just a thought ... Try to be positive as it isn't over yet. Good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Evening all - we've been busier today! ;-)

Hi *Cassandra* - the reasons for medicated vs natural (according to my clinic (CRGH) is that they can fully control whats going on with a medicated, and its less trips in to the clinic for scans etc, so less time consuming for them i guess. I was told i could have either, but opted for medicated as its my last NHS funded round and they seemed to think (as doctors would) that it has a marginally better success rate, but who knows. i do know that CRGH stats (newly posted) say fresh has 52% success rate and FET 74%!! so a way better chance, which has kept me feeling really positive )other than friday). apparently an embie that can survive a thaw is super strong!!!
im also taking 2x cyclogest a day (plus injections), and think cycloegest 2x daily is pretty standard. re: your bleeding, if its brown and pink it could be implantation bleeding. i thought i had that once so did a lot of goggling. its the bright red stuff you want to see less of. my advice is hold out till Wed and test - fingers crossed!! 3 more sleeps, and as you know the drugs and being pregnant can give you period symptoms. its to over till its over!!

whats al this about embies growing? and only thawing a certain %? this is all so new?! any advice, i know nothing about the thawing process etc... any questions i should be asking? yes, I'm only transferring one embie back..

*Hells* - i also am really interested in yor point about flying. I've decided not to fly and just tell work to bugg^r off if they ask me to, but interesting that BA ground you from day 1. so i guess you have to tell them as soon as you know eh?

*Beccaboo* - say with us -an Oct transfer is ok and others will join!

I'm taking pregnacare, multi vits and vit E, and trying to be healthy (so hard).. i was also have a drink or 2 during my DR as being 'pure' last time didn't seem to help, so am trying to take a more relaxed approach and be myself. I've been off the booze since my last AF though. i do feel like i am hugely putting weight on - does anyone else?

can we have a box set share seeing as we all need to be TV addicts soon?  my favs include: True Detective (season 1 only), just re-wacthed peep show!, Sopranos (all time fav), the wire (old news, but good), Downton, umm, can't think of any more right now.

gonna start Desperate housewives now, with my little 3 month old kitten sleeping on my chest/neck (so cute) xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

simba - DW is a True Detective fan but also only season 1; I've never seen any of it though. We also like Dexter, Six Feet Under (never gets old), and Orange Is The New Black. I still have Fortitude on my Sky+ to watch too.

On my last FET I was told the embryo had 'expanded as expected' but not given any details on what this was, or whether it had lost any cells. I may ask this time. My clinic is very much don't ask don't tell, so you have to really probe to get any details at all.

Stay Beccaboo, my 2ww will undoubtedly run into early October.


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Hells5 I appreciate your support. However, I have spotting each and every month at exactly this time in my cycle (i.e. just before a 'proper' period). So it's much more likely that it's my period, I think. I will however of course test on wednesday & see.

I didn't know any of this about aeroplanes! I knew it wasn't advisable in 3rd trimester but didn't know about 1st trimester. Having said that, when my family booked airplane tickets during half term last week, I avoided doing so and won't travel with them, because either I'll be pregnant and will want to avoid flying (more superstition than anything else, as I didn't know about the radiation) or otherwise I'll be doing a FET cycle.

It's hard to be doing one FET after another, by the way, as if this cycle hasn't worked (most likely) I will go for another immediately. But in another way better to do them back to back.

Simba: Hello. Great idea by the way about the TV shows! I've been reading  loads to take my mind off things & I've also been walking A LOT. Really helps as I've been tearful a lot of the time. I've also been watching Sali Hughes videos about make up   Sarahsuperdork: Six Feet Under is my absolute favourite series of all time! In fact, I think it's probably high time to rewatch the whole, ideal during these FETs.

About embryos. I was told by the Lister embryologist that they like embryos to be more than 50% of their original (pre-freezing) size after the thaw. My little embryo was 65% at thawing and after 2 hours of being watched had grown to 75%. The embryologist said she's happy with that & we went ahead. I didn't hear in her voice the enthusiasm that they had shown about my son as an embryo (he had been almost hatching on his own just before the transfer 8 years ago...) but that may have just been her sounding normal & me watching for signs of anything wrong. It's not as if we would have gotten rid of this little embryo so I'm glad we went ahead.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Evening all, 

Hi VCR, have you ever watched entourage, I watched a season but realise they have the whole set on sky to download so I might watch those from the start. 
Your DH sounds like mine on early testing, on my last fresh go he was against testing until OTD so felt like I couldn't test early otherwise I'd get told off! Haha. 

Hells5, know what you mean about wishing time away but feeling like shouldn't be! This FET I'm just trying to focus on each step, next date to aim for is first baseline scan on the 15th then after that il focus on next scan date etc...
Interesting about being grounded early in pregnancy, I presume you have to tell people early then if you like to or not? Are you having to tell work about your tx then too?

Hi Cassandra, I know what you mean about tx being hard, it's not just about taking all the mediation but emotionally just draining. For me it feels like it takes over life although I'm trying not to let this time and focusing on other things and including doing fun things with my DH, I find that helps. 
Not sure I can be much help with your questions as this is my first FET. I can only have a medicated since I don't ovulate so don't think I could ever have a natural. 
I only take pregnancy supplement - vitamins and folic acid in them, given up drink and eating healthy, including some treats as and when I fancy them. I got pregnant on my first go doing the same so not going to do anything different on this round. 

Simba hi, loved true defective too, liked the first one better than the second. Never seen sopranos but I'd like to aswell as Suits. 
I liked Vikings, and currently watching Ray Donavon which DH likes too. 
I also have the whole box set to Sex in the City which has to be one of my all time favs, might have to dig out the really old ones to watch again! 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

I also have box sets in my cupboard for The OC and Dawsons Creek, how old are those!? Anyone remember them and watch them. Xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Morning everyone,

I'm just off to hospital to get my progesterone and vitamin D levels checked.  Then back to the sofa for the rest of the day.  Back to work tomorrow.

Okay - let's cover the embarrassing box sets first...my name is VCR and I was addicted to DC until about 2 months ago...  I spent most of April and May watching bits of Dawson's Creek on YouTube.  When I was off work with my second MC, I just wanted something light and happy to watch.  DC worked perfectly.  But then I couldn't stop watching it!!  It is good to have other suggestions - I will definitely look into Entourage and Orange.

Cassandra - the main pro to medicated is the fact the clinic controls your cycle.  That was why it was used for me.  Natural is okay I think if your cycle is absolutely predictable to the day each month, but mine is sometimes 29 days or 30 days instead of 28, so medicated seemed the better option.  Thanks for your good wishes.  Who knows what will happen this time but if we are lucky enough to get a BFP we are really hoping the PGS will solve the later problem.

Thanks, Hells.  On the flying, that is very interesting to know.  I will file it in my store of useful information to bring out if work throws anything at me!

Hi Becca - I will come back to you for support if I'm tempted to test early..!  My DH is frightened of getting a false result which is why he is against early testing.  Generally I can overcome the temptation and not test because of the fear of a negative and being sucked in to testing again and again.  I wouldn't be able to work with that going on in the background, which isn't an option.  I find it much easier to 'work to' OTD when I know the result will be a true result, which I then have to deal with, whatever it is.  By the way, I think you should stay on this thread!

On the embryo quality, I really don't know how the one they transferred to me is rated.  I was told it was the best of the ones that came back normal.  But no one was really enthusiastic about it, like they were with the previous two.  

Catch up later, ladies.

Vxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning 

I used to watch Dawsons Creek when I was younger and loved it!! Maybe I need to watch it again it was fab!

VCR-Can I just ask were your embryos tested because you had 2 miscarriages ?? So they were frozen ,tested and frozen again? I only have 1 embryo but if you look at my signature we were very unfortunate to have a successful pregnancy last time but found out at 12 weeks the baby had Down syndrome . It was an agonising decision but we decided to not continue with the pregnancy . I'm terrified of this happening again and although there is a slight slight increase with a history of it my doctor advised me I couldn't get my frozen embryo tested . 
I think if we have to have a new fresh cycle it's def something we need to look at . I'm now nearing 41 and time is running out! Can I ask did you pay for the testing or are u on a funded cycle ?? This is the other consideration for us as its so expensive??


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Hells,

I'm sorry to hear about your situation last year.  That must have been a really difficult time.  Yes, I had PGS because of our two consecutive BOs.  We felt it was worth getting it done because we had had two of the same kind of miscarriage.  We had to pay for the testing.  I don't think it is available on the NHS.  

Our first round was a freeze all last May because of OHSS.  All the ones we had frozen were day 5 or 6 blasts.  So it was possible to defrost and refreeze the blasts to test them.  However I think it may be difficult to do that if the embryos you have are at an earlier stage.  You should ask your doctor to explain why yours cannot be tested.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

hows everyones Monday been? any clinician updates? nothing from me, still on track for ET on Friday! whoop!!! bring on my May baby! ;-) trying super hard to remain positive! 

re Box sets I've just watched all of the new version of Hawaii 5-O, its the most horrendous trash, but so mindless i loved it (plus main guy isn't half bad to look at!). I also enjoyed Girls too.. and loved Dawson back in the day! xx


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, not sure if this is the right place for my question. I have been told to start my prednisolone medication day before FET. I am taking this medication as I have NK cells, does this seem a little bit to late? I would of thought it would take a couple of days to get into your system. I am having blastocyst transferred so I would of thought they would implant before the medication starts to work. If anyone can explain I would be most grateful.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi vcr, how was the hospital appointment, was your progestrogene and vitamin levels all good? It's good that your clinic tests them. I might have to dig those old box sets out to rewatch, they are just easy watching aren't they! 
Yes like you say I like to have an OTD to work towards and don't want to be in the situation of keep testing, that definitely would send me a bit crazy I think!  
Regarding embroyo quality they told me mine was a 4bb which I think is pretty good but then I suppose clinics rate them all differently plus I've heard of ladies getting pregnant with not so good quality. I think if it's going to stick it will stick.

Hi hells5, yes let's get a Dawsons creek marathon going on! Hehe
I hope you've had a good day. Xx

Hello simba, how's things?
I had Monday morning blues to start with but it ended up being a really productive day at work so all good. 
Just DR'ing still, into second week and all seems to be ok. No DR symptoms. Scan date is next Tuesday to check ok to progress to prognova tablets. Good luck for Friday, it's exciting times. Do your clinic call you in the morning to say if it's going ahead for definite? I'd really like a May baby so fingers crossed for us all. Xx
I too liked girls and yes Hawaii 5-O again is just easy watching and worth watching for the  main guy Steve Mcgarett!

Hi firststeps, what stage are you at in your FET? I'm sorry I can't answer any of your questions as not medication I know of. Have you been taking any DR drugs? Xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Vcr, I just re read my if it will stick it will stick Comment and thought that might have sounded a bit harsh. Sorry if it did. Xx how I was looking at it was on my last fresh go, I had what the clinic told me was a top quality embroyo, 5aa in that case, I got pregnant but then m/c at about 6 weeks. I tried to be totally healthy, no caffeine etc... but I m/c regardless of the quality. I don't think it was anything I did but my little embie obviously didn't want to stay. 
That's kind of what I meant to say anyway.  xx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi *Beccaboo* & everyone else
Hope you've all been well. I was at work yesterday & then worked from home too so wasn't able to log in. 
Wanted to say that I also think that--regardless of quality of embryo, which I'm sure plays some kind of role, in the end what makes a pregnancy happen or not happen is a bit of a mystery. I tell myself that to feel reassured that if this FET doesn't work, it's not because of anything I have done in particular. Although of course I try to eat healthily, don't drink etc. But I suspect that a strong healthy embryo that manages implantation will survive despite one cup of coffee here and one glass of wine there. 
I suppose being proactive about health / eating and all that does help in making us feel we're doing something positive, rather than just feeling helpless. Anyway, sorry if I sound gloomy. That's because I am!

Sadly I keep having brown spotting / discharge since saturday. Today it's tuesday & it's driving me mad. It's completely the normal pattern of my period, brown spotting before a proper period, but given that I've done the FET on 31st August it's completely driving me bonkers. Tomorrow is testing day but my hope is 1% only as I'm sure this is my period coming...

Very sad...


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Cassandra,
Sorry to hear you still getting the spotting, Im guessing you are not tempting by an early test and going to wait it out until tomorrows OTD?
Ive heard that some ladies get spotting and still end up testing positive so dont give up hope yet. FX and will be thinking of you tomorrow and please let us know how you get on. 
My 1 embroyo I have left for FET got to a 5/6 day blastocyst when it was then frozen so Im hoping that is a good sign. 
Keep positive lovely. xx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you Beccaboo. I appreciate it. As I said, I know my body and this is my period coming. I will of course test tomorrow...

At what stage are you at with your FET?


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Cassandra, Yes I know what you mean about knowing your body, the day of my m/c (I was 6 weeks so had no pregnancy symptoms at that stage) but I knew that day something wasnt right and that I wasnt pregnant anymore, I cant explain why I felt it but was obviously right as that night is when I actually m/c.  
Still routing for you! 
I am DR day 10 today so nothing major happening at the moment and have a few weeks of lovely injections and meds to go yet until transfer! I have a baseline scan next Tuesday and then thats when I start taking these Prognova tablets. ET planned date is 6th Oct so Im alot later than others on this board. Feeling fine about things at the moment but know on transfer day I will be a bag of nerves and then will probably end up a bit crazy on my 2ww!
xx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds a long process! In a way I think the process itself is OK. It's the 2 week wait that's the killer.
Have you also joined the september / october board as your actual transfer will be then?


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a medicated FET which I thought would be quicker but it's just as long as a fresh! Can't do natural as I don't ovulate. I haven't joined that board as I originally thought I'd be starting FET earlier than I did, but had to wait for AF plus it's a longer process than I thought it would be, I might join it but when you get to know people on a buddy board it's then getting to know a whole loads of others! I might flitter across both as like to hear how you all get on now. Xx


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes you're right about getting to 'know' people, but I've actually just joined a couple of days ago here & have found it very helpful. It's just about having people alongside who are going through the same thing, really. It's such a hard process.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just grabbing a few minutes to say hello.  

I don't know the results of my tests yet, Becca.  I did call by the clinic and ask them to keep an eye out for the results though.  I presume I will hear if there is a problem.  Don't worry - I wasn't offended by your comment.  The main reason that embryos don't stick is because of chromosomal abnormality, I was told.  Although higher graded embryos may be more likely to stick, this isn't conclusive.  Some will be graded highly but won't stick anyway because the embryos has chromosomal abnormalities.  My previous transfers were a 3AA and a 3AB- and although they stuck, they were still abnormal - and in all likelihood, I expect that was the reason for the m/c both times.  In theory, my 6B+B- should stick because it has been tested and we know it's chromosomally normal (or was at the time it was tested anyway) - but, as with all these things, it may not work out.  So, I agree - what will be, will be.

Hi Cassandra - sorry about how things are working out - let us know how you get on.  Fingers crossed.  

Great news, Simba!

Sorry not to be able to answer your question, Firststeps.  I'm not on prednisolone.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

hows everyones Tuesday - i tend to find it the worst day of the week, and its over now!! Sorry you had the blues yesterday BeccaBoo.

*Firststeps* - sorry, I've no idea bout NK cells etc - is there a thread focuses don this you can ask on? sorry!

*Cassandra* - sorry to hear you think its a genuine AF, do let us know how you get on totmorw - one more sleep... 

*VCR* - interesting on the chromosomal testing.. the things we have to learn compared to those lucky lot how just have babies with no thought! i guess that maybe my next step if this FET doenst work, (but it will!! PMA!!) ;-)

how you getting on *Hells* and *SarahSuperdork*?

AFM - I'm cool.. plodding slowly to Friday transfer and feeling quite excited! I'm sure i won't be come Fri eve/Sat. have planned to work at home Mon-Wed next week to, so thats 5 days taking it easy - whats peoples general conceptions about how chilled to be in the 2WW? my mate said for her FET she carried on as normal (compared to fresh) and she now has a lovely FET baby! i actually think I'm feeling a lot less tired now the Buseralin os out of my system...

hugs ladies xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi vcr, that is really interesting about the chromosomal testing. Something I will possibly think about if there is a next time. My clinic said in my last follow up that although we have some good embryos I could be higher risk of m/c. This makes me quite nervous if I get a BFP again. Maybe I should have questioned him more on that and definitely will do if I go through that again. 

Hi simba, yes I find Tuesday's worse that Monday's generally, I always say that to my DH! Tuesday's is a day where you still at the start of the week not really getting anywhere and with all my work all the queries start to come in on a Tuesday! 
Regarding 2ww in my last go I went back to work day after ET and worked the whole time but then my job is at a desk sat on my bum all day! I do walk to work and back, 20 mins a go but tried not to do anything too energetic. I guess just not overdoing it. 
It's crazy isn't it how we have to think of all these things but in normal pregnant situations it's just not a worry. 

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Beccaboo - why did your clinic say you were at risk of another m/c? x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not sure, I don't produce many eggs for a start and he said something about it could be to do with my eggs. I don't quite get it to be honest and one of those things where I should questioned more and just came away with the words I'm at higher risk which then in the back of mind worries me.


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, thanks for the response. I'm due for FET tomorrow morning. 
I have been reading some of the threads on here regarding m/c. i think there are lots of reasons for M/C and it very dependant on the clinic,  to what test and treatments they offer. I have been test for NK cells and for a blood disorder which I am being treated for. I have also had scratch before treatment and I will also have embryo glue. All this is suppose to support embryo implantation and to minimise M/C, as I have a number of factors that put me in a high category for M/c. 

I think a lot of it has to do with luck more than anything.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Firststeps. 

simba - It's entirely up to you how you spend your 2ww, I usually just say don't do anything you'd regret if the worst happened. For my fresh cycle, I had 3 weeks off work; for my FET, I had two days. I regret not taking any time off last time, I have a reasonably active and stressful job so I'm going somewhere in the middle and taking 10 days off this time. If I worked an office job, I'd probably feel differently but I climb ladders, lift boxes and walk 4-6 miles a day with just a half hour lunch break.

How are you feeling Cassandra? Sending you positive thoughts for OTD tomorrow.

VCR, Beccaboo, hope you're well. I'm 5 days into oestrogen now and my mood is up and down. Good this morning, middling in the afternoon and miserable this evening! Day off tomorrow and acupuncture at lunchtime so hopefully tomorrow will be more positive.


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, as I fully expected, it sadly was a BFN for me this morning 
This wasn't a surprise, as I just feel I know my body (to a degree at least) & knew this hadn't happened. However, my period still hasn't come, although I still have brown spotting, but less now. For some reason, this morning I didn't take the cyclogest, not sure why. Probably I'm attributing the lack of period to that & getting fed up with the whole thing. I'll remain on this thread to see how others get on (*Firststeps*: good luck!!) but I'm also joining the Sept/Oct thread as I'll be doing another FET asap.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Cassandra, so sorry to hear that and as you say, I think you knew what the result would be. 
I say if you feel ready to start another FET straight away then go for it.
I might join the other board aswell as this one, I have a few of my previous cycle buddies on that board as we are all starting treatment again so might see you on there. Big hugs and hopes that things will work out. 
xx

Firststep, Good luck for today, let us know how it goes.

Hi Sarah, due to start my tablets on the 15th. What oestragen are you taking? Is it Prognova tablets? Also are you still staying with the DR whilst taking them as on my plan I still DR all of september alongside the Prognova.
Im still feeling fine on the burserelin. Hope its working as it should!

Morning simba, VCR, Hells and Lillirose. xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry Cassandra.  The cyclogest does usually delay AF so once you stop, it'll come. Good luck with your next FET; I found the easiest way to deal with my BFN was to jump straight back in.

I'm on progynova too Beccaboo, three a day for a week and then four a day until my scan. My downreg drug was prostap, which is a one off, so I don't need to take anything extra. You generally take your downreg drug alongside the progynova until you start progesterone.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning Sarah, yes that's how my prognova tablets will work by increasing the dose. Hope I don't have side effects on them, I'm doing quite well on the DR and like to keep it that way! Enjoy your day off and relaxing acupuncture too. I have a full body massage tonight although not letting her touch my tummy area so looking forward to that hours relaxation. Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Im so sorry *Cassandra* - good luck with jumping straight in, do you need to wait a period, or can you start again next month.. life sucks. go have a glass/bottle of wine!

im also on Proynova too, 5x a day (3x orally and 2x internally), plus patches! feeling a bit dosed up - have a blood test this friday to check Progesterone levels too as on Cyclogest and injections for that too. i feel like they are maxing me out this time - i must say it does feel different to a fresh cycle, more controlled perhaps? i don't have many side effects generally. *Becca*, i DR and took Proynova and then came off the DR..

i start my Fragmin and aspirin this eve in prep for Friday - very excited it getting close. i'll take it easy on my 2WW and not do much - which is kind of a nice excuse ;-) i hav e anew kitten so its very easy to stay at home and play!

*Firststeps* - are you now PUPO?? hope it all thawed ok and transfer went well.

am working from home today so nice and chilled and just ordered a new iPhone to arrive tomorrow - exciting! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Beccaboo - I feel much better on the progynova, hopefully you escape side effects too! A little bloated, but less changeable on the mood front. Enjoy your message, anything we can do to relax at this point is beneficial I think.

Not long until Friday now simba.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, Cassandra, I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourself.  

Hi Simba - glad you're on track for Friday.  I also feel like I'm stuffed with drugs!  

Hi Sarah - I also know how you feel re. mood changes.  Thankfully, I'm not taking the worst drugs for me on that front anymore (DH is pleased too!).

Hi Becca - enjoy the massage.  

Hi Firststeps - are you okay?  I hope the transfer went well.  When's your OTD?

AFM, I'm feeling quite ropey in general and have been for the last day or so because of the progesterone.  I'm already looking forward to going home (which won't be for a good few hours yet, unfortunately).

Vxx


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi simba32, VCR and Beccaboo. 

Thanks for asking how transfer went and I'm sorry I did get back to you yesterday.

I had two blast transferred one grade B and the other grade C. Not sure y clinic grade them with just one letter and not with numbers and letters! So to answer your questions Simba32 I am indeed PUPO.

Simba32- how far are u into you two week wait and when is test date? Have u had FET or fresh, have u had blast or embryos transferred?

VCR- where are you in the treatment process?

Beccaboo- where are you in your treatment?


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning all,

Simba, aww how lovely you have a little kitten. 1 sleep until ET for you. 

Sarah, how was accupuncture? I had such a nice massage, I got home, watched GBBO, went to bed and slept solidly, when I woke this morning I was still so relaxed!

VCR, how was your evening? Do you feel any better. My clinic is putting me on double dose of progestrogen this time round!

Hello Firststeps, so glad your transfer went well and now PUPO, whoop! Hope you have a relaxed 2ww. When will OTD be?
Im just DR at the moment so injection once a day. Feeling all ok at the moment. 

Cassandra, still thinking of you. How are things for you today?

xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone's okay.

Hi Firststeps - glad all went well and good luck with the 2WW.  I'm nearly halfway through mine.  My OTD is 19 September (transfer was 4 September).  

Hi Becca - my evening was okay, thanks.  I felt better later on and slept well last night (for a change) so feel re-energised today.

Simba - good luck tomorrow!    

Lilyrose - how are you getting on?

Cassandra - I saw you've joined the October FET board.  I really hope things work out next time.  I hope you're okay.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

sorry - have been busy at work an then having acupuncture last night ready for today! My FET 5 day blast transfer is this afternoon. hope the thaw of the blast goes well! nerve-wracking!

hows everyone doing?? xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Simba, good luck today, do you get a call either way about the thaw or is it a case of no phonecall is good news and you just go in as planned. Well Ive got my fingers crossed for you and that you will soon be PUPO.

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on here and happy friday to you all.
xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

hey - because i have a few embies i have already approved them to move to the next if the first one doesn't thaw, so I'm hoping one will be ok! 

hows you?

anyone got nice w/e plans its lovely and sunny today in London!! I'm hoping its a good sign!  

xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Simba - Good Luck for transfer today!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way for a sticky embie. Let us know how you get on. 

VCR - How are you doing on the 2ww? I have found it reallly hard this time, the days have felt like years! 

Firststeps congrats on being PUPO!! Hope this wait doesnt make you as crazy as it has me. How are you feeling?

Cassandra - Really sorry to hear it didnt work out this time. Good luck for the next FET huni. 

Beccaboo - Hope the massage was nice and has kept you chilled and relaxed.

AFM - Well i am in total shock!!! I couldnt resisit any longer and did 2 tests this morning and both are lovely clear BFP at 7dp5dt!!!!
I am so happy but nervous due to my hisory. My last FET last year ended in a chemical. With that one i didnt get a very very faint positive until 9dp5dt and it was gone completey by 11dp5dt so i am hoping it is a good sign that this one is nice and strong early on. I know it could all change so quickly so trying not to get too excited.   thats it is still there on OTD which is next Wednesday. 

XX


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Simba, Oh thats good then, Im sure you will be fine. Ive only got the one so it all hangs on that one little frostie, eeeek!
Its lovely here in Norwich too, a sunny Friday is definately a good day to have your ET, I think the forcast this weekend is a bit miserable so least you can get all cosy indoors with your little frostie tucked up inside you.
We have the Tour of Britain coming through Norwich tomorrow so going out (probably in the rain) to watch them zoom past, it will be over before we see them! DH is into cycling so going to watch with him.

Lilyrose, That is lovely news to hear you got a positive. With you on the not trying to get too excited but hard to resist I know. Well fx that it continues on until OTD and beyond. Keep rested and relaxed and take care. xx


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Simba - hope you have a smooth transfer. Looking forward to you joining us all on the 2ww, sending u lots of baby dust.  

Beccaboo - how u getting on with ur DR? When r u due for ur scan?

VCR- how are you getting on in the 2ww? Will u be testing early or wanting till test date?  

Lilyrosa- congratulations on your BFP, wishing your a healthy, happy pregnancy.  

AFM, I'm just waiting, waiting. 

Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all! What a long wait!  They were delayed by like an hour! Painful with the whole full bladder! Anyway, embie thawed well and did what it was meant to, now safely tucked up! Yay to being PUPO!! Feeling a bit tired - think the adrenalins running out! So tucked up in the sofa... 
Lilyrose- amazing news!!! Fingers crossed it keeps sticking!! Great stuff! 
First steps - here's to joining you on the slowest days ever! 

How's everyone else?? xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies

I'd like to join I just had my FET 07/09/15 one 5dt. This 2ww is such a lonely road looking for some buddies


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Simba

Get lots of rest today. Way to go little frostie xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Minimack, so you are 4dpt today? Hope you're doing ok. 

Congratulations on being PUPO simba! So annoying when they run late, it's like hey, we have exploding bladders here, sort it out...

Congratulations on your BFP Lilyrose    amazing news. Fingers crossed everything goes well for you.

Hi VCR, Firststeps, Beccaboo hope you're all doing well.

Acupuncture was lovely thanks Beccaboo! I'm not booked in now until the day of ET because I'm so busy next week.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations lilyrose 😀😀😀😀

Sarahsuperdork. Yes I'm 4dpt. I've had one of those crap 2ww days. Symptoms seem mixed up nit as strong as after the ET. So I caved and POAS which was of course BFN. I know it's probably too early but this wait is a killer. We are blessed with a healthy toddler from an ICSI cycle and I transferred my one 5d blast 

Needing some pma


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It's so frustrating that any symptoms can be as easily the progesterone as a BFP, which means there's no way of knowing either way. I had the same 'feelings' on my BFN cycle as my BFP. It's definitely too early right now so don't worry about getting a BFN so far. Some say you should test even later for FET cycles because thawed embryos can be late implanters but I don't know how true that is. Sending you lots of positive vibes over.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Simba - glad to hear everything went well.  I had the same sort of delay last week.  It put me in a really bad mood!  Now for the 2WW...  The sofa is the best place to be this evening!

Hi Firststeps - my 2WW is going okay, thanks.  I have been very busy at work so that has distracted me from thinking about the 2WW.  I feel better physically at the moment than I did earlier in the week.  I will be waiting till next Saturday to test because I manage better psychologically that way.

Hi Lilyrose - fantastic news!  So good to hear that you got a BFP.  

Welcome Minimack - sorry you're having a down day and hope you don't feel so lonely anymore.  Come back here whenever you need buoying up.  When is your official test date?  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Vxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning ladies 

So much to catch up on.

Hope all you who are on the 2ww it goes quickly for you.

Congratulations to you lilyrose on your BFP  ..let's hope it's the start of lots!

Afm ..... I had my final scan yesterday and lining is 12.5mm so Dr was happy to go ahead and plan my FET for Tuesday eeeekkkk! I've started my cyclogest today as well as progynova. Is anyone following a special diet during 2ww. I know about Brazil nuts for implantation but anything else?? 
I'm nervous about my 1 embie surviving and the clinic call me before 10 on Tuesday to let me know how it is. I predict a sleepless night Monday!!

Hope you all have a lovely relaxing wk end with a lot of rest and pampering. I'm up north and it's raining and grey ... Hope you all have sunshine xxxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all!!

Hells5 - exciting! That's a nice lining thickness!! I'm sure your embie will thaw no probs! Tuesday is not long now!!

Lilyrose - did you have any major symptoms that made you test early? 

Hi minimack- welcome and sorry to hear your 2ww is already doing your head in... I find the days go slow but the weeks fast! 

Becca - how's you doing? When's next scan due? 

VCR - good to hear works a good distraction! Half way there! My official test date is 16 not 14 days! 

Sarah super- how you getting on? 

I'm going to have a super lazy day today...okay with kitten and make a lasagne (quorn for protein!) xxxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning,

Thank you for all the lovely messages ladies. I did another hpt this morning at 8dp5dt and the line was even darker than yesterday, it's as dark as the control line now so praying it's going in the right direction. 

Simba i wanted to test early mainly to see if I were to get a chemical again. If I had waited to OTD on my last cycle I would never have seen the faint lines I was getting a few days before as it was negative on my actual test day. If it happened again this time than id want them to look into the  killer cells as I've read that's a linked to chemicals. Praying this time is different, so far so good. Early days yet though. 

As far as symptoms go days 1-3pt I felt nothing, I felt empty and couldn't really believe id had them put back in. 4dp I broke down crying to my mum as I just felt it hadnt worked. Then I pulled myself together and got my positive thinking back. Id say from 5dp transfer I started getting twinges and felt a bit dizzy here and there. I got increased amount of white cm too! That's it really. Oh and I do feel really hungry a lot of the time but then that could be there steroids.

From days 1-5pt I ate pineapple including the core and Brazil nuts. I also wore thick fluffy socks all of the time, even in bed at night. Apparantly warm feet helps to create a warm uterus. Don't know if any of these things have actually helped but worth a shot! 

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi lilyrose, how many embies did you have put back? X


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Simba, yeah I had two embies put back. One 4AA and one 4B+B xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for the encouragement. Lilyrose great on your two little embies and the line getting darker 😁😁😁

Vcr how far into your 2ww are you? My OTD is the 16th my clinic said that I could test earlier because the said a blastocyst supposedly is a few days quicker. Let's see. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all

Can't sleep as worried  about a big bruise/slight swelling I have from yesterday's gemstone injection. I'm sure it's fine but worried about getting an abccess- anyone know anything about this? 

Mini - I've not heard about testing early with a blast?! I'm OTD is 26th so 10 days after you. My clinic make me wait 16 days too! And that's with a 5d blast... 

How's everyone's weekend going? x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Morning everyone,

Hi Hells - glad to hear everything is on track.  You've got a very nice lining.  I didn't follow a special diet for the 2WW.  Just a nutritionally balanced one, without caffeine and alcohol.  Best wishes for Tuesday. 

Hi Simba - yes, I think our clinics are in a minority with the 16 day test rule...  I also have big bruises from the Gestone injections which prevent me from sleeping (when the drug itself doesn't).  I've never had an abscess but tend to keep an eye them to check they're not too red and inflamed.  If they got too bad, I would probably ring the clinic.  However, I think you'd probably feel unwell with an abscess.  I had one on my tooth and felt really ill (temperature, chilled, headache, etc.).

Hi Lilyrose - bet you can't wait for your scan to see if two have nestled in.  Glad everything is progressing well.

Hi Minimac - my test day is next Saturday.  Yes, I have heard the same thing: blasts are more developed when they go back in so, if they implant, it takes less time for HCG to be produced.  Good luck for Wednesday.  

Afm, all is okay but I'm suffering from sleep deprivation!  I keep waking up at 4am for a good hour or so.  Not ideal.  I'm pretty confident this is a symptom of the progesterone as the problem started as soon as I started the pessaries and injections.  Otherwise, I'm off to Leeds tomorrow.  Early train (which doesn't matter at the moment as I'm usually awake early anyway) and then a day long meeting.  Would be quite looking forward to seeing Leeds but expect I'm going to spend the day in a room. 

Have a good Sunday, everyone.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi vcr - thanks for replying!i was worried as if never had a bruise before so was a little worried. Last night it had a lump under it but that seems to have gone down today. Sounds like no real need to panic! Phew... Yes, also found it hard sleeping on that side last night and dreading this mornings injection. dH hates them! The things we go through!! x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Enjoy Leeds VCR! Hope you can get some time to see some of it around your meeting. I live near there so I was there for dinner last night and I have my tx at the clinic in Leeds too.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Vcr & simba what injections are you taking? I have been given progesterone pessaries one morning one night and three a day estrogen pills. 

I caved and did another test- nothing 😓 I know im a serial tester but 6dp is still early. My textbook symptoms keep coming and going. Confused!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi mini- I'm taking: 3x oral oestrogen pills, 2x internally, plus oestrogen patches every other day. Then progesterone pessaries (2x daily), plus injection x1 . Then fragmin  (blood thinner) injection! Loads... I'm starting to feel the side effects since yesterday- bb,s really sore and a bit more moody... Or is it a sign?  xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Morning everyone,

Just checking in on my way to Leeds.  I hope I get to see some of it, SSD!

I'm on progesterone injections once a day, Mini.  I'm also on progesterone pessaries x2, oestrogen tablets x3, levothyroxine tablets x1, fragmin injections once a day and multivitamins.

I haven't tested yet but find it harder to resist as time passes and the result would be conclusive.  I feel rubbish today - work up at 3am and couldn't go back to sleep.  Hope it is a sign, Simba!

Have a good day!

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all

does anyone know if its ok to use Arnica cream for injection site bruising? my bum is getting sore!! ;-) hehe

VCR - enjoy Leeds, is it sunny? what are levothyroxine tablets for??

Thanks

Simba x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi - not in Leeds yet but can't see much so far - thick fog since Stevenage and now in Doncaster.

Levothyroxine is for an underactive thyroid.  My level is within normal range except for IVF where it needs to be under 2.5 to reduce miscarriage risk.  

Don't know about the arnica ointment - sorry!  

Vxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Morning All,

VCR you have done really well to wait to test, i am so impatient lol! Hope you enjoy Leeds. I have been experiencing the exact same with waking up at 4.00am every morning and find it so difficult to get back to sleep. The other morning i just got up and sat downstairs and watched telly as i was bored just laying in bed not being able to sleep. Hopefully its a sign for you too! 

Minimack i am also on two progesterone pessaries a day too.   you get your bfo any day now. 

xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi VCR hope you have had a productive day in Leeds. You are taking a lot of meds no wonder you are restless. It's so confusing as the hormone tablets give the same side effects as being pregnant . I'm only on day 3 of progesterone and taking 4 progynova per day and I'm so bloated and constantly hungry. 
When is your OTD?? You are very disciplined not testing .... I hope I can be. 

Minimak you are still testing very early so try and be positive still as they give you an OTD for a reason. 

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend and sending positive thoughts this week for anyone testing xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
Im finding it hard not to symptom spot and I'm only 3dp5dt!!! every day since my transfer my BB have got GIANT and sore. i know this is probably the drugs, but odd they were fine before....argh... this 2ww is the worst bit!!! i didn't keep a diary last time, so i have nothing to compare it to.. shame. 
anyway - just needed to share! 
hope everyone is doing well on this grey wet day xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Thanks, Lilyrose.  I'm now a bit worried because I slept much better last night!  Still woke up but I could at least get back to sleep afterwards.

Hells - the day in Leeds was productive but I didn't see any of the city, which I'm a bit disappointed about.  I had the whole day in a meeting room and then had to come back to London.  I am finding it difficult to resist testing as time goes on - OTD is 19 September.

Hi Simba - I agree it's difficult not to symptom spot.  In fact, I'd recommend not keeping a diary because I did last time - and I find myself comparing those symptoms with the ones I've had this time.  Then you end up worrying because they're different.  Ho hum.

Hope everyone else has a good day.

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm ready for transfer next Tuesday, starting progesterone injections tonight. Eek!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Exciting !! sarah dork - Whoop!you will be PUPO in a week!! 
Hi VCR- agree on the diary! I'm going mental - just ate 6 gherkins!! Random!  
How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Sorry I have posted in a few days.
Reading up though its seems alot of you are PUPO, hope you are not going to crazy in the 2ww!

AFM I had my first baseline scan today and lining is nice and thin and everything is looking good. I start on my Prognova tablets today, already taken 2 then 1 tonight with a lower dose of the Burserlin injection. Next scan date is the 29th so majorly behind all of you ladies!
I've been feeling okay but a bit down in the dumps today, I think its a mix of having a bad headache yesterday, my cousin gave birth today which Im happy about also wishing it was me and then when my mum tells me on the phone she's had the baby I hear my aunty in the background shouts 'you better get a move on so its your turn next'! grrr I hate those comments, I know people dont realise and just say these things but still, its makes me really annoyed.

Anyway, enough about me feeling sorry for myself!
Sarah, so glad your scan went well too, so exciting that transfer is next week. Did I read that you said it was 16 days until your OTD after ET as mine is too and I thought thats longer that what it was on my fresh go. 16 days to wait though...my goodness that is going to be a long 16 days and DH doesnt let me text early!

Simba, I laughed at you eating gherkins! How is the bruising?

VCR, shame you didnt get to see much of Leeds. OTD for you is Saturday then, not long to go. eeekk!

Hi Minimack, hold on in there, its really really days for testing. fx crossed you will see a nice line on that test soon.

Hi Lilyrose and Hells5.

Hope you all having good days. 
xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Great news, Sarah!  Will you take a bit of time off after the ET?

Simba - when's your OTD?  (Sorry, I did look down the string of emails but couldn't see your date.)  And, like Becca, I want to know how your bruises are?!  

Glad everything is on track, Becca.  I hate those sorts of comments too.  Don't get me started on the insensitive comments and clangers issue...

Minimac - there's still time as you're testing pretty early.  

Vxx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello lovely ladies. 

Tomorrow is BETA test day

Beccaboo I hear you loud and clear how frustrating it can be hearing other people's comments. The one that gets me is what will be will be. Grrrrrr

VCR which stage are you already in the 2ww PUPO?

Simba I think I started my crazy phase at 3dp too!

Sarah not long now. Exciting

Lilyrose how you feeling. 

Hi AFM, Hells

Sending much love to all x


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Beckaboo - The days will fly past ... It feels like a long time but in no time you will have your transfer day upon you. 

VCR - Not long until Saturday now ... Fingers crossed for you. 

Simba- hope your bruises are getting better . When is your OTD?

Minimac- how are you ? Have you done anymore tests??

AFM- I got a call from the embryologist who said my embie thawed nicely this morning. So my transfer went ahead today . Iv not really been able to take it easy yet as had to go to swimming lesson with my 4 yr old and collect him from school. So now I am officially chilling on the sofa!
I'm already missing having a bath but am drinking lots of hot water with lemon to keep my uterus warm. Also going to have my pineapple and Brazil nuts. 
Now to keep busy .. My OTD is 28th sept so 13 days time and I had a 3 day transfer . It's funny how every clinic varies their criteria to test . On my last fet I tested 8dpt and got the faintest line which got darker everyday. As for symptoms I didn't feel any different at all from now with the side effects of the drugs. I don't think Il be able to hold out till OTD and admire you ladies that do!! 

Hope everyone else had a happy Tuesday xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all!
Becca - sorry your having a down day- sadly they happen and this is such a freaking horrible roller coaster! It's unfair that we have to put our mi da and bodies through such strain others don't even think I about! Big big hugs to you. Good news your liking is thin though!! The next stage begins! Whoop! 
My bruises are insane!! I'd love to attach a photo as I think theone on my belly is rather beautiful and totally Round and an amazing colour purple but can't seem how to- we are now using ice on the bum ones and that helps! A lot! 

Vcr- my OTD is the 26th but I've looked it up and could test this Sunday- just need to persuade DH as he is adamant we dont!!

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

simba - Thank you for the ice tip, I start my big bad bum injections tomorrow! 

Hells - Congratulations on being PUPO! 

Beccaboo - Sorry you're feeling a bit down today.  Hopefully you'll start to feel better now you've moved on to progynova; I found my mood improved massively on it after the downreg was so horrible. I won't have an OTD until I actually have my transfer but last time it was 13 days, so I expect it'll be the same.

Minimack - Wishing you lots of luck for your beta tomorrow. 

VCR - Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad, sorry you saw nothing of Leeds! I have 11 days off for transfer, from the day before to give me time to relax a bit up until 9dpt. I'm really glad to have it as last time I worked throughout and regretted it.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats Hells. Relax relax relax x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Great news, Hells.  Hope the 2WW passes quickly (yeah, right!).

Good luck, Simba - my DH still won't be persuaded but perhaps you'll have success with yours this time!

I meant to confess earlier in the week: I've got another boxset to get through which I found on Now TV...Chicago Fire.  It is great - like ER but with fire and firemen!  

Have a nice evening everyone.

Vxx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi minimack, good luck on beta test tomorrow. Yes that's another annoying comment too isn't it, some people just don't think. It made me really upset all day that comment....well prob wasn't just that but that just topped it off! 

Hells, that's great news it thawed and the transfer went ahead, so sorry I didn't realise earlier that it was ET day for you. Must be such relief that it thawed and you now at this stage, good luck for the next 2ww. 

Simba, glad the ice is helping the bruises. I've never had to take progesterone injections, il Be on pessaries in the morning and a crinone progesterone gel in evening. 

Hi Sarah, I've  been feeling good up until today so I guess one bad day out of 17 days DR isn't too bad! On a countdown now for next scan in 2 weeks today and then transfer date will be a week after that. I'm starting to feel very nervous about the thaw with having just the one frostie but guess I should be grateful I have that one extra chance with that one. Bet you can't wait for some time off  

Vcr, love Chicago Fire and if you can find it there is also Chicago PD which is the police and sometimes the interlink them. 

Xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Beccaboo

I also had only one frostie to thaw. Yours will do great. 👶🏼


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats Hells! PUPO waiting hell now! 

Sarah - how did the big bad bum (bbb) injection go? Not to bad I hope! Mine bled a lot today - nice! 

Becca-- hope your going to have a better day today- although this crummy weather doesn't help!
I've just treated myself to what looks like a lovely new winter coat online! Shopping does help pass the time! 

How you getting on mini - are you going for bloods or poas? Let us know - fingers crossed!!

VCR - I haven't heard of Chicago Fire - will give it a go!

Lilyrose - how you getting on? Have you had bloods done yet? 

Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Haven't done my bbb yet simba, first night is tonight! I'll do it before the Bake Off so I have something to cheer me up afterwards.  I am off work today so I have shopping planned too.

Good luck Minimack, thinking of you.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning all,

Hi Minimack, thats reassuring to hear you only had one frostie to thaw to and that it went fine. 

Simba, yes not too bad today thankyou. I got up and went for a run and then a little gym session, that always seems to help me. And shopping too, I also have my eye on a nice coat so maybe I should purchase too for a pick me up!

Sarah, yay to GBBO. Yes definately do that injection beforehand then you can relax with a treat. Enjoy your day off.

Hi Lillyrose, VCR and Hells.
xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi beccaboo I only had 1 frostie too. I think the thaw rate is really high now so you should be fine even though I know it's a constant worry! 
My husband and I were going to do a new fresh cycle before we used our frostie but our Dr said why put yourself through all that when you could already have the "one " that works here? It made sense but I was just so worried it wouldn't thaw and the fact I had 2 implanted last time and was only a singleton pregnancy made me think I needed more. The odds don't double implanting 2 even though my mindset was 2 was much better than 1. 

I've had some slight cramps but understand this is from having a catheta yesterday and my tummy is bloated so I now look pregnant. I'm wishing these days away ... A couple of my friends are calling for lunch as my husbands car has broken so I'm housebound as he has took mine .

Minimack have you had your test results? My clinic don't do betas just a scan at 7 weeks ... Another agonising wait but a one I would love to be in!! 

Sarah as much as I don't want to do injections seems everyone is having them ... Again it's strange from clinic to clinic what they deem to work. Hope it's not too bad tonight . 

Hi everyone else.

Hope everyone has a chilled sunny Wednesday xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies had my beta today BFN I'm totally gutted. Was my last frostie. Don't think if can go through the whole process again of a fresh cycle.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi hells,
Thankyou for the reassurance too, its really helped. My clinic did say that their own clinic stats for a successful thaw are really high. I think as Im getting closer that worry starts creeping in again! 
I really wanted to use this one frostie as I thought I would always be thinking could it be the one plus as I dont produce many eggs so need to use up what I did produce!
Hope the tummy bloat goes down and you have a nice lunch. Not sure what the weather is doing where you are but its a stay in day where I am!

Minimack, was about to post then saw you had posted. Aww I am so sorry to hear this. Maybe if you take a few days out to get your head around it and then you can decide what you want to do next. Its a tough journey, big hugs. xx

xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks beccaboo. 

The comments are killing. The usual: not mean to be, try again, be grateful you've got Jacob. It goes on. 

It frustrates me so much as they have NO IDEA THIS JOURNEY. For every miracle there is a lot of tears shed before. I love my son with all my heart and I thank God everyday for him. 

I'm praying for BFPs for all of you. 

Thanks for your support ladies x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Minimack, hate those comments. Im sure you are VERY grateful you have your little boy and you already know that! Comments like that dont take away the fact that we put ourselves through so much emotionally to have a one baby or have another. We cant always just try again, its not that easy.
I hope in time you and DH can decide whether you want to give it another go if you can. I do think taking a little time out being a family and not family plus treatment can help. take care. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Aww - *Mini* - BIG BG HUG! life is so so unfair.. grrr!! why does this crap happen to us? I'm so sorry. no words really. its %^&*! i guess have a glass of wine (or few) and wallow for a while - you are totally entitled to. I'm sorry.

*Becca* - pleased to hear you are having a better day - its grim, grey, wet and andy here in London, so am tucked up working from home with the heating on! crazy!! where have our Indian Summers gone??

*Sarah* - it might be nicer to do you BBB injections in the morning so you 'walk the fluid' around - if you know what I mean, thats was i was told, but your call. I LOVE GBBO!!

hels - hows day 2 of being PUPO?

xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Minimack, I'm so sorry. Never let anyone make you feel guilty for wanting to add to your family; it doesn't mean you're not grateful for the son you already have. I hate those comments. I heard them all on our last FET.

simba I asked the nurse and she said best time to do injection was evening, though I'd heard the same as you. I'll try tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going mad!! ladies - please tell me *not to test* this early (5dp5dt)!!!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Simba, Do Not Test!! You can do it. When is test date, Sunday isnt it? Its only 4 sleeps. 

xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

I won't, i won't!! ughh - need to go to work and live in the real world i think. 

OTD is the 26th, so a week Sat!! am trying to persuade DH that this Sunday is good to test as will be 9dp5dt!

Thanks Becca!! xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all, 

First - Mini - I'm so sorry about your result and about others' insensitive comments.  They don't understand what you're going through but somehow people think they are entitled to comment and make judgements anyway.  It sucks, I know.

Second - Simba - don't do it!  One of my main strategies is to go to the loo a lot, so there's nothing to test with when you get the urge!  Also, make sure you don't take any test sticks to work so it's impossible to test there.  Finally, remember that the urge does pass - so think about that the next time you're tempted!  The other thing that's getting me through is saying to you guys that I'm going to wait till OTD.  I don't want to have to confess to you all that I caved early after the big deal I was making about waiting till OTD!!

Hi Becca - good to get some exercise in.  I've failed to do any in the last two weeks.  It's the advice to take it easy that means I tend not to do anything at all...go figure.

Sarah - good luck with the injections - hopefully your 'injector' will find the areas that don't hurt too much.  I also take the injection in the morning as I can then walk it off.  Also, my DH warms up the liquid in the mornings for about 5 minutes and then massages the injected area for about 5 minutes afterwards, which has definitely helped.  

Hells - hope you're doing okay with the 2WW - and hi to everyone else.

Vxx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Ladies my Dr said to retest in a few days. So you think there's hope. He sent me an email personally.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thats great Mini! did you get your beta bloods done of just a home pee test?? how many days post transfer are you today?? xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my beta done but it was ultra low. The nurse said not pregnant told me to stop meds etc 

The Dr emailed me saying retest. I am only 9dp. Which for me seems really early. Could I be lucky that I have a later implanter? I've heard these FET are notorious for being late. 

There is hope 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

There IS hope!!! xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Minimack, how come your clinic did a BETA so early, would they not do a BETA around the same time as an OTD for a POAS? I would say test again as if its a low test whats not to say it might rise. 
My clinic gives me a poas test to do as they dont do BETA and they have given me a date of 16 days after ET on my schedule. 
Dont give up hope if the dr said to retest, there is always a chance. xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

VCR, Im still trying to get the exercise in when I can as it helps with making me feel better. I will stop in the 2ww though and for a few more weeks after that if I get a BFP!


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

This thread is moving so quickly! 

Minimack I'm so sorry to hear you got a negative today but there definitely is still hope. I had my BETA this morning and I had been googling like a crazy person at what levels should be, etc so that I could prepare myself for the result. I found loads of stories of women having a negative BETA, especially at the stage you are and then going on to have a positive few days after. Especially with FET as can take longer to implant. 

VCR fingers crossed for you for Saturday, praying this is your time  

Simba I'm the worst for testing early as I'm too impatient, I got a positive at 7dp5dt so I think if you decide to test Sunday it wouldn't always be too early but then again it can be. Try to hold out if u can huni. The wait was too much for me haha! 

Hello to everyone else, can't scroll back on my phone whilst writing this lol! 

AFM - OTD today and tested again this morning, defo a BFP!! Over the moon and feel truly blessed. Had a BETA done today. The 5 hour wait was so so hard, have me too much time to google levels. Apparently from what I read anything over 300 at 12dp5dt is good and came back at 817!  The nurse said that's a really good result so I'll take that! Just waiting on my progesterone level to come back. Scan booked in for the 30th with my miscarriage clinic and just waiting on my clinic to confirm scan date with them. It's early days and I've been here before so just taking every day as it comes and hoping this is my time now.  

I'll keep popping on to read how u all get on and praying you all get your much deserved bfp soon xxxx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks beccaboo, lilyrose & simba

You are filling me with more positivity


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lilyrose - GREAT news on your BETA!! fx... keep us posted.

ive persuaded myself out of testing by reading up on how progesterone gives you the signs.. so am putting them all down to the blasted drugs - as horrible as my sore BBs feel.. need to buy a bigger bra at this rate!! x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all
Having a bit of a low day today thinking that this hasn't worked! Don't really have a plan b/ funds in place as this is my last nhs cycle. Does anyone know how quickly you can do another FET? I think they cost about 3k medicated? Do you generally have to wait to one bleed or is the withdrawal from this cycle counted? Have issues that I'm meant to travel a lot with work, to East Africa, so not great for all this! Ugh... I just want some luck! Need to not cry at work today!! 
Also had a mega fight with my kitten - I'm worried he has the potential to turn into a nasty cat! Ugh... Bad day, feel full of hormone drugs and just generally fed up!! Sorry, rant over. How's everyone else? xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Try to stay positive simba  but to answer your questions, it depends on your clinic. Mine didn't need me to wait between my failed FET and this cycle; I just waited until my next AF and started straight away. It cost £1300 for the treatment and about £250 for the drugs that will take me to OTD. Hope the day improves from here!

I did my first prontogest last night, not too bad at the time but now I have a sore bum and a lump this morning. More massage tonight.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Aww Simba, There is no reasons yet for it not to have worked so stay strong and wait until test date for it to be confirmed. I cant help on costs as I am still NHS funded. I know that between my last fresh cycle and this FET I had a withdrawal bleed and a 2 normal AF before I could start again but I think it depends on just when your AF comes and how it co-insides with start dates etc.
Dont worry about the kitten, Im sure it was just being playful in its little way. 
We all have down days so dont worry, get today work done and we nearing the end of the week. Perhaps plan something nice to do on the weekend, a walk or sunday lunch out?

Sarah, you will have to get the ice on it!

Lillyrose, thats great you got a BFP yesterday. Good luck for the scan which isnt too long away.

Minimack, hope you are ok today.

Hi VCR, hope you are ok. How are you getting on with Chicago Fire. Im on the latest series which is on sky at the moment so usually watch the latest on a thursday night. Did you ever watch neighbours year and years ago, Casey in Chicago fire used to be Bily in Neighbours if you ever remember that. 

xx
xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks all! Am feeling better getting distracted at work / just fed up of being positive! This morrow is another day! You ladies do help though!! Thanks!!  

Sarah - I'd try injecting in the morning and you might not get a lump!  

Xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good afternoon ladies 

Lilyrose congrats again your numbers look great so very positive news.

Minimack my fingers are crossed for you ...the Dr obviously got in touch with you for a reason so try your best to remain positive.

Simba well done for not testing keep up with positive thoughts to get you through to Sunday ... Hope the time goes quickly for you. My clinic likes one natural bleed then can start another fet and the cost was £1350 including the drugs so maybe not as much as you thought. I am in the north though so maybe more depending where you are in the country. 

VCR Hope your day is going well and your 2ww is nearly up.

Sarah Hope your injections get easier. 

AFM I've had slight cramps over the last 2 days but know this can't be implantation yet as mine was 3 day transfer . I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot but it's proving very difficult already!! I'm eating warn foods and keeping warm and trying to take it easy .

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling better thanks but not feeling positive that it has worked. My symptoms have almost vanished and I'm hungry   usually one of my first signs for AF. However after long heart to heart with DH we will go another fresh cycle asap

Simba try to stay positive there's no reason it hasn't worked for you. I know how you feel it's annoying try to be super positive. Hang in there it's not over!

Lilyrose how you feeling?

Hells could sure be implantation. 😁😁

Sarah have you tried putting an ice cube directly in the injection sight. It really helped me. 

Vcr when is your OTD?

Hi beccaboo. 

Sending hugs x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Hi Mini - glad the doctor said to retest.  There must be a reason some clinics say wait to test till much later than 9dp.

Hi Simba - glad you're feeling a bit better.    I'm afraid I'm not sure about costs either.  I don't know how long you have to wait either.  Sorry I'm totally unhelpful.  What did your kitten do?

Hi Becca - glad it isn't just me that cuts out the exercise at the key times!  Love Chicago Fire.  I'm midway through season 2 - there's just been the big accident and the memory loss (talking in code in case anyone else starts watching!). 

Hi Hells - it is impossible not to symptom spot.  Good you're trying to relax as much as possible.

Hi Lily - so glad your result was good and great you have a scan date.  

Hi Sarah - I agree with the others' opinions about injecting in the morning instead.  I don't use ice but my DH massages me.

Afm, I have to confess: we tested a couple of days early (DH agreed to it because we are now with other people tomorrow and Saturday so didn't want to test with them around) and it was a BFP.  I'm cautiously optimistic but not overexcited because of the outcome previous times.  I know I'm really lucky to get this result and some people never do but I'm quite worried as well as being hopeful.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

VCR- that's amazing news!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thank you very much. X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Amazing news VCR congratulations!! Hope it all goes well for you. 

What's the difference between injecting in the morning and the evening? I thought I might switch to the morning but then I wondered if I might mess up the dose switching because I'd be doing one at night and then the next one quite soon after in the morning.


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

VCR Huge congratulations to you. I understand you being cautious but you have the best chance as you had your embryos tested. Take good care of yourself and try not to let the past overshadow this exciting fabulous  time xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks ladies for your well wishes. 

VCR AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!! Congratulations, so so pleased for you. Looks like the 4th September was a lucky day for us! It's so nerve wracking isn't it, I know how you feel. You want to be happy but you don't want to get your hopes up to be let down. Hopefully we won't be let down anymore and this is our time now. I'll be praying for both of us  . 

Hells apparently keeping your feet warm is supposed to help aid implantation so try to wear some nice thick socks over the next few days when you get the opportunity! Good luck. 

AFM feeling ok, just taking one day at a time and trying not to over think every little twinge and ache. Hopefully it's good sign this ones getting snuggled in for the long haul. Got progesterone results back which were 157 so nice and high. 

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Sarah - I asked that as DH will be away this weekend so he's injecting me Sat morning an then Sunday eve. They didn't seem to think it was an issue... x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

VCR - what day post transfer did you test in end? Ive persuaded DH to test this Sunday (he's away till the afternoon), as that will be my 9dp5dt.... bricking it! x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay VCR. CONGRATS XX


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks so much, ladies.  You're all really lovely.

Excluding the day of transfer, it was 13dpt, Simba.

Vxx


----------



## MrsTb (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello ladies, I'm due to transfer my one and only blastocyst next week on a medicated cycle.  I am anxious as it was a 5bc and I have already had 2 failed fresh cycles.  I'm struggling to be positive


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all,

Hi Simba, How are you feeling today? If you test Sunday then thats only now 2 more sleeps!!! My fx are crossed for you that we see that BFP on here come Sunday.  

VCR, thats brilliant news. I can understand being cautious but its a BFP! 
I think I will be similar to you this time round if Im lucky enough to get a BFP again, I will be very nervous right up until any scans I think, I think that comes with IVF territory though! So excited for you.  

Minimack, I know you said you think any symptoms have vanished but are you going to test again with a POAS? 
Im glad you are feeling a bit better and I always think after a couple of days we are always in a better position to know what next steps will be. Big hugs  

Lilyrose, glad progestrogene levels were high and you feeling good. Exciting times. xx

Hello hells and Sarah.

Hi MrsTB, Good luck for transfer next week. How have you been on medicated? I too only have one frostie which reached blastocyst stage. It's so nerve racking I know but try and stay positive.

xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey ladies .. I'm in the wait... I'm 6dp 5dt had no signs or symptoms What so ever how annoying!  I'm also on steroids for nk cells too!  Anyone else not had an symptoms?  And got a bfp x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone (I'm back and not in a rush like this morning!),

Welcome Lilmisss and MrsTb.  

MrsTb - thinking of you and good luck for next week.  Don't worry too much about your blast's grading.  Initially, they are only graded on their looks, which isn't conclusive evidence that they will/won't work (see my signature and some earlier messages in this thread where I explain a bit more about this issue - we've done PGS so know a little more about the background to grading).  

Hi Lilmisss - try not to worry about the lack of symptoms as some people have none at all.  

Simba - glad you persuaded your DH to test and can understand the nerves.  

Mini - thinking of you.  

Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Ladies I caved and did a FRER there defiantly a faint line there which is obvious. .. is that a definite positive?  As I'm 6dp 5dt. .. a lines a line right that should go darker over the next few days


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Very random question- my wee smells funny?! Is it a sign??


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba mine did too! It's a sign!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh god! Oh god! Oh god!! 
Hehe... Let's hope! x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba When's your test day?


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lilmisss any line is a positive ! Congratulations !!!
Oh no with the new topic I'm going to be smelling my wee ! New symptom checker!!
Good luck Simba for when you test ... Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lilimiss - sorry totally missed your post! Yes, a line is a line!!! Congrats!! I'm now 7dp5dt and going to hold out a bit longer! DH is going away and don't want to be left alone if it's bad news... 

How's everyone else doing? This seems to quite a lucky thread so far!! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll be holding out until 9dp5dt this time, I'll be staying with my mum for three days from 6dpt (which is too early to test) and we haven't told any of our family we're having treatment so I won't be able to test until we're back home. It'll keep me occupied and on the straight and narrow!

Hope the luck on this thread carries on  I'm feeling excited and good about this cycle but still nervous... we only have two frosties left and we're thawing both so this is our chance.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Welcome Mrs T and lilimiss. And yay congrats on your line. 👶🏼👶🏼👶🏼👶🏼

Simba I'm feeling positive for you too.

I had a weird dream last night that a mans voice shouted at me "you're pregnant"

Oh gosh I wish


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all - how's ya Friday nights? Well, I'm in again as I find this 2ww doesn't encourage much Friday banter in me! So dull!

Sarah - did you try injecting this morning instead of evening? How did it go? Hopefully less lumps/bruises? What day will you test then?
Becca- how's the origin a etc going? I need to get going with Chicago Fire! 
Mini - when are you going to test again? Will they do another beta? 
VCR - how you doing? Happy?? 

Welcome MrsT- Im also doing a medicated and found it much much better than fresh! It will be fine! 

I will be testing Sunday but not till late afternoon when DH is back. Do you think I can save my first wee until then? God, I'm all about the wee today sent I! Hehe...

Righto, off to bed- as I said, dull! xxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Fingers crossed simba! And for everyone else testing.

I tested again today and the lines definitely stronger! Eeek x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Simba - good luck for tomorrow.  I am cautiously happy - smiling inside!  Can't comment on the wee thing..!

Lilmisss - fantastic news!  A line is a line!

Hi Hells, Mini and Sarah.

Vxx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all

Feeling gutted my beta came back negative again. I'm not surprised but was still hoping for a miracle 

😓


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh mini - I'm sorry!! hugs xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Oh no, Mini - I'm sorry too.  

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear your news Minimack


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

So sorry minimack big hugs 😘😘


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, just a quick one....

So sorry minimack.  

Simba, good luck for testing later, thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thinking of you Minimack, hope your ok xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Becca! STILL waiting for DH to get home to test!! What a long day!!! x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thinking of you, Simba!  X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Fingers crossed simba x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all, bfn on 2 tests. I'm gutted but now have to hope it was a late implanter and will get better news on my OTD next Saturday! Ugh. Rollercoaster is never ending x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba! Aww was you testing early?  That makes sense if so hun maybe to early to tell xxx fingers  crossed for you and everyone else on here x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

You're a while off OTD yet simba, everything crossed your result changes!  If you tested later in the day as well it might not be as accurate as a morning test with your first wee of the day.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm 9dp5dt, and had some morning wee- although not sure how long it lasts! Gross I know!
I know it's early... But with all my symptoms guess I allowed myself to dream. Will hold out till next Sat now!

Thanks ladies X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Ladies question first scan is normally 6 weeks isn't it. Am I right in saying when I've checked due date calendars it says I'm about 3 weeks and 5 days... is that right? As my transfer was only last sat ... so does that mean a first scan is only a couple of weeks away if it's at 6 weeks? X or is it 6 weeks from transfer?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

First scan is usually 6-7 weeks Lilmisss and it's dated the same as any pregnancy so yes it comes around really fast! 7 weeks pregnant is only 5 weeks after egg collection. When you have a FET, you add another 3-5 days (depending on how old your embryo was at transfer) and then your 2ww wait time... after you've done all that it's usually only a couple of weeks until your scan!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Simba, if your OTD isn't til next Saturday there is still plenty of time for it to change. I thought with a FET it could take longer to implant hence why I've been given 16dpt to OTD on this cycle, Longer than my fresh. Big hugs and hang on in there until next week.

Xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Beccaboo mine is frozen transfer 5 day and my wait was only 11 days x  strange how clinics vary


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah, they said 16 dpt too- just seems a bit extreme but hey! x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

it is strange how clinics vary. When I saw 16 days I was quite surprised, going to try and last out the 16 days when It comes round it will be a tough wait. Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

My wait was 9 days on my fresh cycle and 13 days on my FET. I think it was only 9 days on the fresh because it was a blood beta instead of urine, so you get a result faster.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear the news so far, Simba, but there is still time.  

Hi Lilmisss - my first scans have always been at about 6 weeks calculated in the same way as a normal pregnancy as Sarah said.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Going to book my scan tomorrow.  Lots of twinges in the last few days which hopefully means only good things.

Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Aww thanks vcr! Good luck for your scan! Exciting getting it booked in I bet!  I'm debating calling the clinic tomrowow instead of test day on Wednesday to see if they acknowledge it and it will feel more real when I've got a scan date x


----------



## MrsTb (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you Simba, Beccaboo and Mini. 
Mini I'm sorry to hear about your bfn

VCR thanks for reassuring me, I would like to hear about your history that you alluded to re: grading.  
I'm having a medicated cycle, my first Fet though my second IVF cycle.


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Simba ... Hope your result changes by your OTD. Try to be positive. My clinic gives OTD 16 days after starting progesterone . They all vary. 

VCR and lilimiss good luck on booking your scans .... Exciting times .

Hope everyone else is well. Hi mrstb ,Sarah,beccaboo .


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

MrsTb - the below is an extract from a post that I wrote a while ago now on the same thread.  It is on page 9.

"The main reason that embryos don't stick is because of chromosomal abnormality, I was told.  Although higher graded embryos may be more likely to stick, this isn't conclusive.  Some will be graded highly but won't stick anyway because the embryos has chromosomal abnormalities.  My previous transfers were a 3AA and a 3AB- and although they stuck, they were still abnormal - and in all likelihood, I expect that was the reason for the m/c both times.  In theory, my 6B+B- should stick because it has been tested and we know it's chromosomally normal (or was at the time it was tested anyway) - but, as with all these things, it may not work out."

Wishing everyone well.

Vxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Our scan is booked for Friday, 9 October, by which time I will be 7.5.  This is later than I wanted it to be but the clinic is completely booked up.  However, I was told the doctors would be consulted to see whether we should be squeezed in earlier given our history.  

Unfortunately, the amazing IVF nurse at our clinic has left, which I am gutted about.  

Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Yey how exciting vcr. I'm going to hang fire to call the clinic on Wed otd as I don't want them to know I've been testing early for days lol
I've made a doctors appointment for Wednesday though -thinking of taking another few weeks off to take it easy x 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi VCR .. On my last positive test I too had a scan at my clinic at 7.5 weeks and felt I needed one before that so I went to my GP and will be doing this again if I'm lucky enough to get a positive test this time. With your history they can scan from 6 weeks . On my scan report it stated reason for scan : maternal anxiety. Just a suggestion if you have an understAnding GP. I also asked at that appointment if they could prescribe my meds up until 12 weeks of pregnancy which they were happy to do so with a letter from my clinic. I know I may have been lucky but it's worth asking . The way I see it is I have had private fertility treatment which I have paid for but once pregnant my care is now with NHS . The meds would have cost me over £800 up until 12 weeks so quite a substantial saving.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning ladies, Im glad some of you are getting your scans booked in now. On my fresh cycle last time my clinic did scans from 8 weeks which I felt was a long time to wait, especially as I knew Id miscarried before then (at 6 weeks) but my clinic told me they couldnt scan me before then as they wouldnt be able to detect a h/b that early. I then had my scan at 8 weeks but knowing id lost it.

Hells5, thats a good idea about going to see if can get a scan earlier with GP and good that they prescribed you with meds too. 

Lilmiss, definitely try and take some more time off if you feel you need it, this is an important time so need to consider whats right for you.

VCR - also glad you got your scan booked and would be nice if they got you in earlier 9unlike my clinic would!)

I was thinking that on this go, if its a positive test, is it worth me going to my GP and asking them to do a BETA? Do normal GP's do these tests do you know? It would be nice to know what my HCG levels are after the scary times of my last cycle and if my clinic dont scan until 8 weeks, testing HCG levels between mt POAS test and the scan would make me feel better about things this time round I am sure. Never being pregnant before Im not sure what tests they can do at the GP surgery at that stage.
xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry, Hi Simba, I meant to say Hi but posted before finishing. What are you going to do about testing, are you going to hold out to next Saturday or do a sneaky test mid week?
xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Simba ... My gp doesn't do beta but I know you can pay privately to get them done but they are needed every few days so would be costly . I think it's a case of what's going to happen is going to happen so they are not really interested in that . The gp isn't aware that we all have had such a journey to even get a positive and we need reassurance at every stage. Hope we all get to that stage soon xxx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Hells, Thats good to know about the BETA tests thanks. Maybe I can see about an earlier scan or ask my clinic. Being NHS funded still Im not sure what they do other than ask me to POAS and then POAS one week later to confirm pregnancy then wait for 8 week scan. 
Like you say I thinks its a case of whats going to happen will happen, I just know I drove myself a bit crazy after doing my two tests like the clinic said and then couple of days before my m/c, I happened to do another random test, just because I had one in the house and the line had gone faint, then did another and wondered why i could hardly see a line so I knew something was going to happen. Would have just been nice to know my HCG levels were dropping just for my own sanity!

xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah my clinic is one test on OTD 16 days after starting progesterone and then a scan at 7.5weeks . It's a long time to be left worrying and totally know what you mean that a blood test would reassure you. That's awful what happened to you that you randomly did a test and knew things weren't going as they should. I think when things go wrong in pregnancy as there is no intervention especially in early pregnancy doctors don't really care. Like I said really tough on us who have been through months or years of treatment just to get that positive test.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
Quick question - is there a difference between first response tests and FRER? 
Thanks X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

I thought they were the same lol x 

Has anyone had clexane prescribed from their GP?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

simba they're the same test, just different ways of writing it. I think?

ET tomorrow, finally! By 3pm I'll be PUPO.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks all! I thought they were the same too! Just scouring the net looking for positive stories of late BFP!

Re scans ladies - can you just walk into your early Preg units and ask for one? That's what I'd do if I had to wait till 7 weeks?! 

Xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm used to peeing on sticks for days now watching that line get darker.  I don't know what il do after test day on Wednesday when il stop... I feel like  I will need to keep testing to make sure it's there... up until a scan


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

You can't see much before 7 weeks anyway so there's no point in badgering the NHS for early scans. Just got to wait it out!


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Simba you need to be referred by a gp to epu or in case of emergency ie with pain or heavy bleeding you can go to a&e and they will do a scan . Iv had very early scans with all pregnancies and can usually see a heartbeat at 6 weeks . Again the clinics scan later than this just to see that it is an established pregnancy . 
Fingers crossed for you Simba xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your advice everyone and Hells in particular.  Simba, I was told yesterday I could go to the EPU for an early scan next week.  I wouldn't need to be referred by my GP.  However,  at my EPU you usually need to say why you've turned up there.  Previously I have been able to say that I have had slight bleeding and cramps (common symptoms of BO, at 6w/6w1d the last two times).  But I haven't had anything like that so far this time, maybe because I'm only 5w2d now.  I will see how it goes next week and go to EPU if I have the same symptoms as before/can rely on anxiety from the last two times as a reason to justify an early scan.  I've always been told you should be able to see a heartbeat at 6w.  However, with BO, there is just an empty gestational sac and nothing in it at all, so it is obvious there is a big problem at 6w.  I guess it is less clear cut in other situations.

Hi Becca - I can't see why you couldn't ask for a beta given your history although I guess you'd need more than one to check doubling times.

Lilmisss - you could carry on testing - I think you should do whatever makes you feel comfortable.

Simba - I think you can get very late BFPs.  I'm sure that is why our clinics make OTD so late.

Great news, Sarah.  Hope it goes well tomorrow - I'm crossing my fingers for you and hoping your ET is on time.

In other news, I've had to leave work today.  My father had to be admitted to hospital yesterday because he was in bad shape so I was sorting him out all day.  Along with the FET stuff, everything became too much this morning and I was a blubbering mess so I came home.  What a few weeks...

Hope everyone has a good day.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

*Sarah* - are you now PUOP?? how did it go? thaw ok??

*VCR* - yes, i was under the impression you could drop in at any EPU, as was told by my NHS councillor ( i went once) that i could drop in loads more. i think you are ok to say you have been through IVF and are a little more nervy than other women and want reassurance, pls oth my octopus we picked up about 5.5 weeks on the u/s so whilst you won't get a heartbeat they can tell you if anything is in the right place - thats what i would do anyway...So sorry to hear about your dad - will he be ok?? gosh, i can totally understand why your blubbering!!

*Becca* - hows you? remind me what stage you are at now? do yu have a date for ET?

*Hells* - how you getting ok?

*Lilmiss* - agree, keep peeing on a stick if that makes you feel better - i probably would!

*MrsT* - how are you getting on?

afm: sorry I've not posted for a while, my BFN test threw me a bit, coupled with hearing my best mate is pregnant on HER FIRST month trying!! (naturally!) - just to much to bear. its awful not being able to be happy for your best mate but if I'm honest I'm not. - its just too unfair. anyway - i need to grow a a pair and suck it up!! lucky her.

I still have loads of symptoms (big bbs, feeling sick, bad belly ache (today only), slightly dizzy at times, odd smelling wee, feeling generally a bit ill/cold today, but these could all be the drugs, so who knows? I'm not holding out much hope, but will do a sneaky test 2moror and then a final one on Sat. I'm already plotting on having a scratch next time, and straight into another FET.. need to plan to make me feel better!

hope your all ok - todays has been pretty miserable weather wise hasn't it! pleased to be home on the sofa now.. xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Neither of our embryos survived the thaw unfortunately so we're out.  Devastated, wasn't expecting this at all.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

WHAT?! Oh my god Sarah?! Wow, I'm so so sorry for you!!! That's awful! Did they say anything as to why?? They survived on your previous FET? 

Major cyber hugs your way!!! xxxx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi vcr, how is your dad? Sorry to hear today has not been good, it can all get a bit too much sometimes can't it. 

Hi simba, I share your feelings on your friend announcing her pregnancy. My cousin had her baby a week ago today and I can't even bring myself to text and say congrats yet. I feel like a horrible person thinking like that and want to share in her happiness but right now it's all too emotional. We used to be quite close but I haven't really told anyone about treatment so she doesn't know, she must think I'm being awful, I missed her baby shower because I knew I couldn't handle it. Does your friend know you are doing IVF? 
I glad you have a plan if Saturday doesn't bring what you hope, I think it's good to have a plan whether that be try again straight away or whether you want a break, helps mentally I think. 
I have et hopefully on the 6th October so 2 weeks today, a lot later than all of you. I went into the other FET board but I like this one!

Sarah, I said it on our other board but still can't believe things didn't go as planned for you, feel really sad for you. Hope that red wine is going down well tonight! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Just one of those things I think simba; one died straight away and the other started to expand but arrested after two hours. It tried.  I guess I used the best ones already and the ones left behind weren't strong enough.

Thanks Beccaboo


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Sarah, I'm really sorry to hear that.  What a terrible shock.  I'm offering a big hug.  

Simba, thanks.  I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  It is really hard when people get pregnant so easily and you're struggling and suffering.  I sympathise and try not to feel bad about not being happy for her.  I'm really hoping things work out for you.  

Becca, my sympathy to you too.  Again, don't feel bad about not texting.  You will eventually feel up to it so don't put pressure on yourself now.  And do stay on this board!

Thanks for the enquiries about my dad.  He is better today.  I phoned the hospital earlier and he seems to be back in difficult mode - only doing things when he wants to, rather than on request.  I am relieved as he was in a bad way yesterday.  We went down because he discharged himself from hospital but the district nurse and GP couldn't get hold of him over the weekend to check he was okay.  The police ended up going round.  When we turned up he was very confused: he couldn't remember the date or when he had discharged himself from hospital last week (or why) or what he had been treated for there.  He evidently hadn't eaten since he had got home (probably at least two days).  Thankfully his GP visited and agreed he needed to be readmitted to hospital, which was my view too.  So, he is installed there for now with strict instructions from me not to discharge himself (which I hope he remembers).

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

morning all - couldn't face another bfn so haven't tested today... will see if i can hold to Sat (OTD)... xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi VCR,
It must be awful to see your dad so confused and having not eaten anything too. How is he today, did he stay in hosptial overnight with discarging himself?! Are you back at work today?
Hope you are not feeling as bad today, hope its not as stressful for you and you are having amuch calmer day. xx

Simba, I think you have done the right thing to not test, try and wait it out if you can. Personally, I would feel that repeat testing would drive me a bit crazy when not reached OTD yet, of course all great if youve tested early and managed a BFP but you dont want to keep feeling disappointed until you know for sure. I know lots of ladies do test early so this is just how I would be, however remind me of this when I am on my 2ww! I am going to try and last out for the 16 days my clinic advises.

Sarah, thinking of you today, in fact I kept thinking of you all evening, I just dislike it lots when things dont work out for all you ladies on here at whatever stage. Just reminds me how unfair life is for some of us.  I hope you are doing something nice today that helps you some way. xx

Hi Lilmiss, lillyrose, Hells and minimack. Hope you are having good a good middle of the week day. xx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lots to catch up on . 

Sarah so sorry to read your news ... Hopefully you can start again soon.

VCR hope your Dad is getting better ... You have a lot to deal with just try to keep calm . 

Simba and VCR thanks for info about epau. I have never just turned up there as I assumed I needed a gp referral . Will def ring them first if I'm fortunate enough to need a scan . 

Hello everyone else. (Sorry on phone can't scroll well ) 

Afm I'm 8dp3dt and I caved and tested this morning and was a BFN. I know I'm still really early and this can change. I've felt positive about my symptoms so far and I've even got heartburn which is something I only suffer with in pregnancy . Today I had a little light headed spell again symptoms which I've had when pregnant . The last few hours I have had crampy af type pains and this is now worrying me. Did anyone else have this? I'm assuming the meds will hold off af anyway so confused at these cramps . Earlier last week  I had sharp twinges down there but this is def more dull ache of af. I'm officially going mad symptom spotting. Just had a row with my dh as he hasn't called me once today to ask how I am ( so I'm sensitive too) I think I'm annoyed as I live breath and sleep this whilst he can just get on with his day. Sorry rant over! 

Hope everyone is chilled (unlike me ) xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi hells - that is early so there is hope for sure!! Not saying your the same as me but I've had all the symptoms and bfn so far! These drugs can/do really mess with us! When is your OTD? Gang in there! xxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Simba ... My otd is Monday so still a good few days. It's just these cramps that have thrown me tonight . Are you going to wait until Saturday to do another test?? My fingers are crossed for you that your symptoms are real and not the pessaries. Do you have af pains now ?? Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Hells - woke up to af pains today!really don't think it's worked and I've been fooled by the drugs! Ugh!

Yes, will wait till Sat to test again! Did a sneaky one yesterday- not good news!

How you feeling today??

X


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Morning Simba ... I woke up to a raging headache but cramps subsided a bit . I did a test at 7am BFN then got up got my little boy ready for school and was about to throw the test away when I noticed the faintest faintest line ... It was about 1.5 hours later but this is exactly what happened on my first cycle . With this one you can hardly see it so could def be evap line or early positive . I burst out crying as I was going to ring my clinic today to ask when I could start a new fresh cycle . I'm confused ... Could go either way. By the time I got back from dropping Jacob at school I couldn't see the line ( I swear I'm going mad) !! 
My husband told me to wait to do another test but I just can't .... I'm sorry your sneaky one wasn't better news. This is such a roller coaster of emotions. 

What test sensitivity are you using as that could make a big difference . I used an Internet cheapie but says its sensitivity is 10mui . Iv got a super drug one I'm going to use tomorrow as people seem to rate those as reliable and sensitive. A lot of ladies don't get their positive till otd so keep hanging in there xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi hells - it's still really early for you to be testing so please hang in there! I've been using first response a boots own. Which is the super drug? I thought FR were meant to be the best? If I'm honest I haven't done much research on them - any tips? x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello sorry been MIA, my parents have come to visit and I haven't been online. 

Sarah I'm so sorry about your embies. Sending big hugs

Hells sounds positive. Great name. We have a Jacob too 😁

Simba sending big hugs too

Hope everyone is ok 

AFM. Feeling ok. Went to see my Dr and we are scheduled to re go a fresh ICSI. My Dr has put me on DHEA and Cq10 to hopefully improve egg quality due to my age. 
I'd like o stay here ladies with you if you'll have me.


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hells5 first response I'd say.. most women use them. It detected mine on 6dp 5dt the line got darker as the days went on x good luck


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks everyone for the good wishes about my dad.  The hospital says he is stable so that is good, I think.  He hasn't discharged himself, Becca!  His brother is going to visit him tonight so I'll get an update after that.  I was back at work yesterday and am in today too.

Hi Hells and Simba - I'm really thinking of you both.  I use the Superdrug tests as well as they're quite sensitive and the simplest type.

Hi Mini - of course we'll have you!  Glad you've got a plan of action in place.

Hi Lilmisss - how are you feeling?  Have you had any symptoms since your BFP?

Afm, honestly - I'm stressed.  Not so much about my dad as he seems to be on the mend, but because I'm 5w4d today and approaching the diagnosis of my BOs the previous times.  I think I may have to convince my DH to come with me to the EPU on Monday to get an early scan.  I don't think I can face another two weeks of waiting, especially as I'm convinced that I'm going to have another BO.  I tried Googling successful pregnancies after BO and PGS to reassure myself - and the results that came up were mainly those for women who'd had PGS but then had another miscarriage anyway.  I was in the clinic yesterday (same one as you Simba) and the doctor said that two previous BOs at 6 weeks were not an indicator for an early scan this time.  I was also told that the EPU may not scan me but I have had some cramping and spotting (which I'd put down as 'normal in pregnancy' and 'Cyclogest pessary-related' respectively, initially) so I guess I could mention those issues.  Sorry for the download but I feel quite down today.

Hope everyone else is well.

Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Vcr what's BO? 

Keep your chin up chicken! 

Today - slightly sore boobs but only when I poke and prod! Lol I haven't felt them sore prior today. 

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Vcr. You have every reason to feel how you do. I hope you can go to the EPU just to put your mind at ease. 

Hugs 
X


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, both.  BO is blighted ovum, Lilmisss.  X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vcr - I was explicitly told by the counsellor that we could drop in (to UCH that is) epu for a reassurance scan, especially co suffering all we have been through! I say head there Monday for sure! xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

VCR I hope your ok, I know how your feeling and it's such an anxious time, especially when you have had losses. I'm desperate to fast forward and get passed the stage I've previously miscarried. If it's going to ease your mind and stop you feeling so anxious for 2 weeks I would defo go EPU. If u say you have had spotting and cramps they should defo see you and give you a scan. They always have me in the past. Just say the cramps and spotting is a little more intense than what it is, don't play it down too much. I really hope this is your time and you get the most amazing news you have been waiting for. To see that little heartbeat would be like winning the lottery! 

I am 5 weeks 4 days too and I started having brown spotting yesterday, felt so worried so stayed off work with my feet up all day. It's more of less stopped today. I was so tempted to go EPU yesterday, especially with my ectopic history but I had no pains and I thought they are not going to see much at this stage anyway. The nurse at the clinic said brown spotting is fine, altho I don't think mine can be cyclogest related as I use the back door! I think I was more scared I would get there and I would get bad news again. Just want Wednesday next week to be here now so I can know one way or the other how things are going in there.
VCR Is your spotting brown too? 

Minimack so pleased you have a plan of action in place to take the next steps. 

Hells have you tested again yet or are you waiting until the morning. Praying that you get that magic line!!

Simba thinking of you, hopefully it's still early days  and Saturday brings good news, keep strong huni. 

Lilmiss congrats on your bfp!! Great news!

Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Vcr you mean like a chemical pregnancy as they call it? X I'm just being dumb x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

They are pregnancies where the embryo doesn't develop inside the gestational sac.  So, at a scan you see the gestational sac with nothing in it.  They are  clinical pregnancies rather than chemical pregnancies.  X


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi everyone ... My otd is monday and Iv tested this morning and BFN on a superdrug test. I'm 10dp3dt Is there any hope ?? Anyone had their result change at this stage ?? 

VCR I would def say spotting and they have to scan you. Hope your weekend is relaxed and stress free. 

Simba good luck if you are testing .

Minimack if you don't mind me asking how long do you have to wait to start a new cycle ?? Is it after your next period? Hope you are feeling ok and looking to the future. 

Lilyrose hope you are taking it easy and resting . Go get checked out of you are spotting as its prob nothing but Iv also had an ectopic and that was one of my first symptoms . They can scan you and reassure you its in the right place . I think ectopic are rare with IVF anyway . 

Lilmiss have a great weekend and enjoy being pregnant xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi hells - boo to the bfn, think there is some hope. I googled to death late implantation and it does happen, but isn't super common but does happen. You still have 3 days to go....
I'm pretty sure I'm out, but will confirm tomor and then on Monday get straight in it with a private FET and try and get an appointment asap! I'm hoping I just have to wait one period and will have a scratch too - see if that helps and get the FET in before Christmas. Can't believe another year has gone by!

If anyone is spotting I'd def go and get a scan/check!! 

Happy Friday's all xxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Simba ... I know the time goes so slowly but then you realise it's gone so quick ( if that makes sense) . I want to try and have another cycle before Christmas but don't know if this will be possible . I have no more frozen but I know at my clinic you can do back to back frozen cycles and the bleed you have you can use that to start your meds again . Hope you can start it soon . I'm thinking of looking at another clinic and having pgd/pgs due to my hystory of having a successful fet for the baby to be diagnosed with downs at 12weeks. As much as a negative is heartbreaking I don't think I could go through all that again. 
Anyway good luck to you and try and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies, its more or less completely stopped and was only very very light. Do you still think i should still go to EPU today? x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

your call Lilyrose - if your feeling stressed i would go, don't if not! xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your kind words and advice.  I ended up in the EPU with DH this morning due to more significant bleeding.  In short, we had a scan, saw the fetal pole, an embryo - and actually saw a heartbeat.  It was amazing, although the run up was quite stressful as I was convinced we had another BO due to the bleed (and I then sobbed when we saw the scan).  We have another appointment next Friday to check viability - as it's still early days, they couldn't measure the heartbeat.  It was just a tiny flicker, in the context of an embryo that was only 2mm long itself.

I spoke to the consultant about bleeding.  What she said may help you decide, Lilyrose.  She explained that whilst bleeding is categorised as "not uncommon" in pregnancy, it wouldn't be a good sign and may be a bad sign.  This is why people are encouraged to get it checked.  She said no-one really knows why it happens (although she did mention in my case that a blood vessel may be caught under the sac which caused bleeding).  She was absolutely fine that I'd gone to the EPU today given the more significant bleeding this morning (about a pad full - sorry for TMI but hope it's helpful info.).  The only other point she confirmed is that there's no need to worry about brown discharge if you're using Cyclogest pessaries (Lily, this is what I'd had before).  She agreed that that was a normal side effect of using them.  I'd gathered the same from a Google search, where that side effect is listed in one link.  My overall conclusion from what she said is that any bleeding - other than Cyclogest-related brown discharge - should be checked and you shouldn't be turned away if you are at an EPU for that reason.

Hells - sorry to hear about the BFN so far.  

Hi Simba - still thinking of you.

Hellos and hugs to everyone else - and thanks to you all for the good advice.

Vxx


----------



## MrsTb (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello ladies, 
Had my transfer today and thankful that my single blastocyst thawed 100 % because was not a mighty grade to start with so we don't need to lose more cells tbh. 
Never been pregnant despite 2 IVFs and trying to relax without thinking of the money and stress of conceive not over the last year.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thats wonderful new VCR - pleased you went in the end!! fingers crossed next scan next week is stronger! ;-) 

MrsT - congrats on being PUPO!! x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thanks very much, Simba.

Congratulations on being PUPO, MrsTb - take it easy if you can!  

Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Aww made up all is good vcr!  How far gone are you? X  I bet it was amazing seeing that little flicker!  🙏 xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi All, 
Been reading all your posts but just been busy this week plus im just ticking along injecting and popping pills still!

Just quickly, VCR, so glad you had a little scan today and all is looking well. Thanks for the advice too thats really helpful info. 
Take it easy and hope it all continues to be all fine for you. xx

Simba, good luck if you are testing tomorrow?

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all 

Congrats vcr hope you're feeling less anxious. 

Hells I have AF now then he's put me on pills so that I will bleed around the 15/17 October so hoping for ET end of October. 

Congrats Mrs t pupo x

Big hugs to all


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all
BFN for me today so I'm out! Crazy as the drugs gave me ALL the symptoms!! Gutted but will get into planning next FET on Monday! Ugh. 
X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba bug hugs sorry to hear that.  I'm glad your looking ahead though to have another transfer asap. Keep strong. My last transfer I was convinced I was as had the sore boobs to the point it hurt when walking. Where as this time nothing. 

Stay strong xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Simba - I'm very sorry to hear that.  Thinking of you and I'm glad you're able to plan the next round so quickly.  

Vxx


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Simba big hugs sorry to hear that . I got bfn too this morning so I'm out too can't imagine it changing on test date.

VCR congrats on your scan and hope the next one goes well next week.

Congrats Mrs T hope you get some good news on your OTD

Thanks minimack for info I'm going to ring on Monday and see how soon I can start . Iv come to conclusion my eggs need to be better quality so going to embark on a healthier lifestyle. ( well try ) !
Has anyone any good advice about supplements to take to improve quality ??

Beccaboo hope you ok and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that hells- life's a #%^* sometimes! X


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all, 
Been out all day so just caught up. 
I wanted to say so sorry simba, life is so cruel. Big hugs. I hope you can get started at right away again as you hope. 

Hells, sorry to hear your bfn too. It's so not fair. Xx

Thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Simba. So sorry. Glad you've got a plan forward. 

Hells. Sorry also for your news. My Dr put me on supplements to improve egg quality. I'm on DHEA and uniquol Coq10. Apparently improve egg quality. Do some research on taking melatonin natural form as there are mixed reviews that can also improve egg quality.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hells I'm also eating loads of avocado I'm taking royal jelly and a prenatal. I took both on my fresh ICSI where we got our blessed baby boy. So I decided to add those again myself. 

I believe  we will all get our BFP soon xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news Hells and simba


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Ladies there is an interesting read on a website called pulling down the moon. It's about the supplements that I take. DHEA, CoQ10 and melatonin


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks minimack.... Sorry for all questions what strength of coq 10 do u take? I'm reading so many different opinions . 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know how to add a photo here so here's what's written on the box 

Bio-Q coenzyme Q10 as ubiquinol 50mg he's got me on 2 2 tablets a day morning and night so 200mg. Double dose but because I'm only taking approx 30 days before EC


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for your reply minimack. Il be the same as you only taking it for a short while. Il get some today. Il ask my Dr about the other stuff also . Thanks again


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi ladies, 
Just a little update that I had my scan yesterday to check my lining and all ok to go ahead with ET next Tuesday depending on whether my frostie thaws that morning. FX is does and this time next week I will be PUPO again. Ages behind you all I know but I will let you know how it goes.

I hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi beccaboo,

That's great all ok. Will be sending you lots of luck x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great news Becca!! the waiting is nearly (yeah right!) over!!

So just had private consultation!took 2 hours, so v diff to nhs!

The consultant is suggesting the following for us:
Kyrotyping test 
Thromoblia test (spelling?)
Natural killer cells
Hysterocopy 
Scratch
Medicated FET
Considering putting 2 embies back

So a lot to digest. Going to try and have the bloods done on NHS this week, if not will cough up but man is expensive!! We are thinking we may as well do all these diagnostics now rather than throw cash at FET if they are never going to work but it's a LOT of money! So, all going to plan I need to have a natural bleed (withdrawal started today) at end of Oct, then start DR and do scratch etc in Nov and transfer mid Dec. A long way away!!

Had a bit of a cry as I'm just so gutted we have to go through all this crap - it's unfair as you know and appreciate! Will cheer up tomorrow is another day!

hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Simba,

A cry to good we are here to support each other. However it sounds like you're in better hands. If your Dr is tuned into your body and you trust them then I believe will be a much better experience and better results. 
Big hugs to you x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba for the NK cells are you having bloods that go to Chicago or the biopsy? Def recommend this test to everyone who's struggling. X I've got nk cells and have to have magic milkshake to control them lol!  After 15 years I've concieved now and it's all Down to Intralipids and finding out I had high nk cells if I hadn't pushed for this test I'd never of known I'd have this issue with my immunes x good luck poppet


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Becca, best wishes for next week.

Simba - glad you had a good appointment.  The amount of information is overwhelming and it does all suck, ultimately.  I've cried for the same reasons as you in the past.  You should speak to your NHS clinic about some of those tests/procedures as they may agree to order some of them.

Hope everyone else is okay.

I'm over on the Pregnancy after Loss board now as I am not allowed to post my updates here.

Take care all,
Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi lilmiss- thanks for the advice, it's the blood test that goes to Chicago! Crazy. Is that what you had? If I then needed the intralipids they are £300 a go?! Would hope it wasn't needed that regularly! 

VCR- good luck, wishing you a h&h 9 months! And yes, am going to try and get to gp tomorrow to see if they will cover some of the tests. 

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba I had a biopsy they rekon it's more accurate. But either way your being tested for it. Yes 300 I've had 3 sets my last one being yesterday. The nurses that tell me all the sucess stories from intsrapids says it's unbelievable how it works for people who have tried for years. I don't get why they don't offer this on the NHS or at least the test it's crazy!  But I'm glad your being checked for it x good luck babes


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks lilmiss - that reassures me a lot on the cost!! And just 3x intralipid sessions might be manageable! X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all, Friday tomorrow!!

Question: what's people's thoughts about putting 2 embies back? Any experiences? X


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Simba, Due to my age they will only let me put one back on fresh cycles but my transfer got cancelled on both of my fresh cycles so I never got to that stage. I had a frozen transfer last year where they let me put back two early blasts, that was a chemical. They let me put back two again this time and I'm so glad they did as I got by bfp. Scan showed one happy bean which I am over the moon about. They were both really good quality blasts so the chances of both sticking were high. I have no idea what embryo took but for all I know if I had only put one back it could have been the one that didn't take. I just felt two maximised my chances of at least one sticking. You have to go with what feels right and obviously be prepared that both could stick. Good luck xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Simba,

I think putting two back may work in your favour if you have e.g. implantation issues.  However if you don't have any issue with that it is more likely you will simply end up with a twin pregnancy.  I think whilst that is tempting, you have to keep in mind the increased risks to mother and children in multiple pregnancies.

I have never had two put back because we have always been lucky enough to get a BFP that has been longstanding, until miscarriage (as opposed to becoming a chemical pregnancy).  Although I have been tempted to put two back in the hope of twins to avoid going through this process again, my DH is dead against.  The doctors also highlight the risks of multiples pregnancies and we trust them.  I know some say the biggest risk is to the emotional state of women going through this process numerous times - but I can't get the risk to the children out of my mind.

Hope that helps and that no one minds my contributing to this thread still.

Vxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks lilmiss and VCR- it's such a dilemma! Ideally I'd like a single first child so am a little thrown that they now suggested two, and these would be two 5 day blasts of good quality. I guess I should wait for all the tests to see if it is implantation issues but I'm not sure I can afford many more rounds so maybe two would work. Everything I read us do contradictory too! Dilemma! Some say 2 doesn't increase chances some say it does?! Argh! xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It does increase your chances, but only slightly. You have to weigh up the slight increase in chance vs the more significant risk of a multiple pregnancy. If our embryos had both thawed this time I would have had both transferred and taken the risk.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all
Had my tracking scan today for FET... Booked in for Monday 12th October.
On progynova at the mo, will commence cyclogest next Thursday 8th in prep....

Do any of know anything about a trigger shot? I'm on another page and one of the girls mentioned having a trigger HCG shot like you do for egg collection.... 
Nothing has been mentioned by my clinic so just want to get info off you ladies

X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi jaja no darl you don't have one for fet x good luck for Monday


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
Jaja- good luck! And yes, there is no trigger fir FET.

How's everyone's weekends been? 

Becca- excited for Tuesday (it is Tuesday right?)

I've decided on one embie next time - the thought of twins doesn't make me happy so not going to risk it for the slight increase in chances! 

Happy Sunday eves all x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello all,
Sorry ive not been posting. Busy week last week with work and Im now really stressing about tomorrow's ET. Yes Simba, it is tomorrow at 2pm. I will only receive a call if it hasn't survived the thaw so really do not want my phone to ring tomorrow as it will be bad news. I try to keep telling myself that im lucky to have this frozen go with only one frostie but know Il be upset if its a no go. 

Simba, I too would not be sure about twins, although me being NHS funded at the moment means my clinic have stats they have to meet whether they must not have a certain number of twin pregnancies or something like that. Not sure if its NHS guidelines or different if you are self funded.

VCR, hope you are ok. I think you can still post on this board.

How is everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello ladies I haven't posted in quite a while on here! 

Everyone seems to have moved on a bit from when I was last on here, I'm currently waiting now, I had my Fet I've got two frosties in me praying that at least one will implant! 

Beccaboo good luck for tomorrow!! 
Simba I understand how u feel about twins too but then I'm a very emotional person I feel if I don't take that chance then what will happen! With my daughter I had two put in.. I miscarried one at 9 weeks! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Daisy, thank you for your good luck wishes. I presume you are now on two week wait, how long are you into it?
Good luck too, I hope this works for you. xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Good luck for tomorrow, Becca.  

Hi Daisy - hope the 2WW goes okay!  Will you test early or wait?  

Hi Simba - glad you managed to decide.  

I'm doing okay, thanks. I have seen a moderator comment to the effect that you can't post on the 2WW boards about pregnancy as there are separate boards.  That is why I moved.  However, I should be able to post comments to help you guys.

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

VCR you can still post in support, it's just to prevent people having to read about others' growing pregnancies while they're still going through treatment or are dealing with sad news.

I posted on the CCs thread Beccaboo but wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow - I'm rooting for you! 

Hope your 2ww is going ok daisy.


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Vcr good luck with everything, I remember you from before too I think around 2012 tha was the last time I was having ivf treatment. 

Well I think my 2ww is going ok so far! I planning on going out to buy hpt this week otd is ther 12 for bloods, but they said it should be 10th but it makes it a Saturday  hence then on the 12th. They said I can do a hpt if I want to but don't get hopes down if it's neg, I always test early I just can't resist!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning all
Just want to say super good luck today becca!!! Let us know how you get on, I'm thinking of your embie thawing nicely!!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all, 

Thanks simba for good luck message. 
I am now PUPO, whoop! So relieved to finally have got here at this stage. Now for the 2ww!

Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Whoop! Great news! Been waiting to hear from you! I am pleased!! 

Now commences the crazy symptom spotting 2 weeks! x


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hooray - great news, Becca!  When is OTD?  

Hi Daisy - nice to e-meet you...I think you have confused me with someone else though as I only started on here his year (although have been reading since Autumn 2014)!  

Thanks for your reply, Sarah.  How are you?  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Vxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm doing ok thanks VCR, hope you are too.  Just awaiting our follow up (a week on Thu) so we can see if we can get cracking on another fresh cycle next year...


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Beccaboo good luck! Hope the 2ww goes smoothly and well for u  

Vcr I'm sorry i must be mixed up, that other person had a very similar name to ur lol  

Afm I'm ok... This 2ww is dragging on now for me.. I'm feeling very fed up and frustrated.. Firstly bcoz I'm fed up of pooping pills I feel like a druggy! I'm on progynova aspirin and pesseries then pregnacare too! Then to top it off I feel like wherever I look there's a pregnant women is it me or is everyone getting preggers!    
I also have a cousin who already has a boy and girl and she want a third.. Fair enough I'm happy for her but the fact that she gets preggers as soon as her hubby touches her has wound me up! She goes on about it and I'm like ok then!   

So that's my rant over with! Lol sorry! I might actually be able to sleep now hehe


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Simba,
Yes its now all crazy waiting and knicker watch.  
Hope you are well. What are your next steps again?

Hi VCR, thank you. OTD isnt actually as long as I originally thought, On my plan they had me down to test on the 21st however yesterday they told me to test on the 16th so a week friday! As I am back to work now for the wait I dont want to test Friday before work so am going to test on the Saturday 17th. Thats if AF doesnt make an appearance before then, fx!
I hope you are well and everything is progressing as it should. you must have that scan date coming up soon. xx

Sarah, glad you have a follow up appointment booked in. Hopefully you can get a plan in place for next steps and dates for starting next year. it's nice to have that plan isnt it? After my fresh cycle I felt a bit in limbo when it failed as wanted to get going again or at least have that plan in place.

Hi Daisy, When do you test again? I know what you mean about meds, if im not popping im inserting! I actually really dont like the progynova, it seems to have made my skin really dry and given me eczema like patches in the crease of my arms. I read the symptons and itchy rashes can be one of them. I thought it was some cosmetic product I was using but I dont think it is. 
Yes I feel the same when friends are getting pregnant so easily, one of my old school friends is now having her 5th!

xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello all 

Sorry I've been quiet really busy at the moment work and my parents visiting. 

Beccaboo when is your 2ww up?

Daisy you're nearly over the 2ww too?

Sarah how you feeling. 

AFMI'm getting close to starting my Fresh cycle! Should finish the brown prognyova then I should bleed and start stims on day 2!

how is everyone else?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Becca! Good to hear your OTD isn't far way!
I've got October 'off', so just had blood tests for a load of stuff done then start DR early Nov after next AF and transfer early/mid Dec. I'll also have my hysterocopy and scratch done during DR too. I'm quite pleased to have a normal October so I'm  off to east  Africa with work and planning a long weekend away with DH in Nov when DR.
Mini - how come you are on prognova at start of the fresh? When do you start stimms?

xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Minimack, lovely to hear from you and sounds like you have been keeping nice and busy. I am testing on the 17th October so its not too much of a wait really. 
I cant believe you are getting started already, thats a quick turnaround. Im pleased you can get going again as there is nothing worse than having to wait for ages when you feel like you are ready for another cycle. Well lets hope this cycle is the one and have everything crossed for you. xx

Wow Simba, your October sounds amazing. Least you have something planned to keep you occupied before you start. November will be here before you know it, then soon December and hoping you get an amazing Christmas pressie at the end of this. Lovely you can do a FET again, they are nice and easy compared to a fresh are'nt they?! If this go does not work for me then its back to a fresh but trying not to think of any of that yet! 

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi girls

Everyone sounds to have a lot going on!  

My otd is 12 for bloods but they said in reality it's the 10th, they're saying 12 bcoz it's weekend and they don't open lol I bought some tests today but savers only had the cheapy ones so god know how accurate they are!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Keeping it all crossed for you daisy. Ive used Savers cheapies in the past when I did seriel testing after my last go and they did the job. You can always purchase another if need be.
xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Been keeping up to date with your posts...
I'm due to start cyclogest pessaries tomorrow
Can I get advice on how you insert them? Vaginally or rectally?
I can't remember which method I chose last time but I remember it was messy.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaja  either. ... I do the back as it's not messy and I don't have to lie down for half an hour x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi ladies

Simba. Ignore me I'm on progyluton brown pills until the 15th then I will have a bleed. It's just to control my period. Time factor is a big issue for me as I travel for work and I was SUPER STESSED out last time as I couldn't make scans blood work etc so I'm going 100% controlled in hoping that keeps the old caters down. 

Jaja like lilimiss said either is fine. Both awful 😉

Daisy just days for your bloods. 

Have a great day


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi jaja, im on the cyglogest pessaries now and as the other ladies said you can do either. Im doing the front because I had this thought that rectally might block me up for the toilet! (tmi sorry!) This probably isnt correct though its just my thinking!
You do have to lay down for about half an hour as lilmiss says so Ive been setting my morning alarm, doing the pessary and then going back to bed for half hour as I have to take mine in the morning. That works quite well for me.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
My clinic said use cyclogest in the back before transfer then front after transfer as its a better absorption rate! I'd ask them but I DEF prefer the back!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like Im the only one that prefers the front way! haha!
I also take a crinone gel in the evening which means that you have to keep active for about 20 mins afterwards, the clinic suggests going for a little walk! So Ive been taking that just before I leave off work as I have a 20 mins walk home - this all takes some co-ordinating!

xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

You could have "bouncy cuddles" after the gel beccaboo 😂


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Minimack, Haha, yes I could, got to make this fun in some way I guess! 

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello ladies! 

Jaja it's so much easier putting pesseries in back way less mess... I found with my 1 and 2 treatments even laying down for a while they would still leak out! I guess it really comes to trial and error in a way lol  

Beccaboo what jel is this? I've never heard of it before. 

So as u know my blood are due on mon my otd I did a hpt this morning with the cheapy savers ones and it was neg    I just don't feel it's working for me this time.. I just have a feeling.... I've been thinking about possibilities and what I can do but still keeping hope. This is our last batch so then I'll have to go for fresh cycle of icsi and pay £6500-7000 for it! Which we don't have!  This was my 2nd cycle of Fet this year so that's already taken £5000 for both   I just hoping and praying by Monday the 2 lines show and I get hope!


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Daisy,
The crinone gel is a form of prgestrogene. On my last cycle I took only this gel in the evening. Its an application that you squirt up the front way but you have to move around after taking it. Since I m/c last go the clinic has increased my progestrone which is why I now take the cylogest in the morning and the gel at night. 
Aww sorry to hear the test showed a negative. You still have a couple more days yet and you never know, maybe it is a cheapy test that is not strong enough to pick up your HCG level. For a more expensive test I hear First Response are very sensitive tests so you could try one of those. In my opinion though I would wait now until Monday and get the bloods done then this will give you an accurate result.

Im feeling okay today however I cant help keep thinking back to the lead up on my last BFP where I had sore boobs and they were really hard and enlarged! (which ok could well have been progestrone) but dont seem to have any of that this time round. Trying really hard not to symptom spot though as going against my own advise her of relax and wait. I cant do anything to change what the outcome will be so dont want to stress about this. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Haha! Is so very hard not to symptom spot!! x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Simba, I keep feeling twinges today and then think, am I 'twinging' all the time but just more aware of it now! 
xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep! It's painful over thinking things but it can't be helped so you much as well 'enjoy' it!


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank for the info beccaboo, 

The symptom spotting... Eellike has sore boobs and cramps but I know that's bcoz of the progesterone but since yday the cramps have been stronger just praying it's the embryo trying to snuggle in and not my body trying to get ready for a period!


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi there

Daisy you still have time! Keep positive. Same to you beccaboo 

It's so hard not to symptom spot. 

I've changed my pattern for my next cycle as I've agreed to hubby it's the last. So I need to be a busy as possible in the 2ww so I'm doing my stims during my quieter working pattern then heading back to work shortly after ET. I also bought an adult colouring book called mindful colours. It's supposed to keep the mind busy and calm. I tried one page I really enjoyed it. Highly recommend. I picked it up in whsmith


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Daisy fx crossed little embie is getting all comfy and that's what your twingy cramps are all about. 

Minimack, I think it's good to change it up and do what you feel is right. I worked through my fresh go only taking time out for scan appointments, EC and ET (luckily my work really good in that respect) and I got a BFP. I've done the same this go. I know that if I don't keep busy I will at home googling and trying to keep away from all of that. I have 2 weeks off work (annual leave) at the end of all this which will be very much needed, either to chill and enjoy being newly pregnant or do something nice to console myself and take mind off disappointment. Xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Beccaboo. 

Hope your leave is feeling sick with your weird food cravings. Keeping everything xd xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Ladies I've had a bit of spotting today whilst taking progyluton brown tablet which is estradiol 2mg & norgestrel. My dr put me on it to control my cycle as my job is very restrictive to when I can do my cycle. If this is the bleed he wants me to start my cycle then I'm about a week early. I hope not any suggestions?


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi mini
No idea I'm afraid... x


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Very quiet on here today guess it's Saturday everyone is busy 😊

Minimack sorry I don't know either  

Afm I did a first response test today it was a faint pos, def 2 lines, so I'm hoping and praying that it stays!   So that's cheered me up today!


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Daisy that's wonderful yay congrats xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great news daisy! How many days post transfer are you? x


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Simba tiday I'm 8dpt of 5 or 6 day embryo 😊

I'll test again in the morning hopefully it'll be a darker line and then Monday I have my bloods so I'll get the hcg numbers too... That way I'll get an idea if it's one or 2, I've got a feeling it'll prob be just the 1


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Daisy that's so wonderful. I'm sure the line will get darker and darker. 

😀😀😀


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Daisy, great news that you got 2 lines on your test. Hoping the bloods you have done today confirm it for you. Thats brilliant news.

Minimack, Im not sure either about the progyluton, its not medication I have had to take. Have you been able to come up with any answers? Will you call the clinic today?

VCR - are you still around. Hope everything is going ok with you. xx

Simba, I hope you had a lovely weekend. xx

Jaja, how are you? Where are you with your cycle and how have the pessaries been going? Ive been setting my alarm, taking one and going back to bed for half an hour and seems to be working really well. Its just annoying having to get up and do it!

Lilmisss - How are you?

AFM, 5 sleeps until test day! Well OTD is Friday this week but I am hanging on until Saturday as its my day off then and have a weekend to deal with my result! This is going to feel like the longest week ever is'nt it! 

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

I went for my bloods today.. They showed the results it was like a normal poas test so they said its light line.. They're sending my bloods off to see how high/low my levels are! They said it could be that the embryo is settling in late.. But they said its def pregnant!  I guess it all depends on if it's just hanging thier by its life or just taking time to snuggle in!  I'm just praying its stays


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Daisy, I hope so too, hopefully those HCG levels will keep increasing. have you got to go back in a few days for more bloods or poas again?

xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Quick question for ladies that are taking or took Progynova tablets. After ET last week my clinic said to keep taking them which I have been doing. Do you know that once you test, if its a BFP, do you keep taking the Progynova?
Ive got enough Progynova to last me until next Monday, I test Saturday, so wondering if I need to call my clinic to arrange to get some more tablets post testing (if Im pregnant that is).

xx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Becca - I'm still reading!  Yes, my clinic told me to keep taking all I was on if I had a positive pregnancy test.  

Hope all is well with you and the 2WW isn't driving you too mad.

Hello to everyone else, including the people I haven't e-met before - and particular congratulations to Daisy!

Vxx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
I'm officially pupo... My 1st embie thawed nicely And has been inserted. 
5aa which had already started to hatch onboard!  
Please stick little one

I had pre and post transfer acupuncture and will go back to having weekly acupuncture later this week to help implantation. 
OTD 26/10 not Gona test before hand xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi VCR, great all is well with you. 
Ah ok thanks for that info, I knew I had to keep taking the progestrone pessaries and gel but wasnt sure about the tablets. Il have to make sure I call them this week so that I can go and collect some more next Monday depending on my test. Thank you. xx
Im ok at the moment with the 2ww, no symptoms other than a few twinges on Saturday which I was really aware of, it wasnt cramping and I never suffer with cramps at AF time so can only describe it as twingey! Just waiting it out until Saturday. 

Hi Jaja, congrats on being PUPO. Thats a brilliant graded embie you have on board. My fx are crossed for you. I also am not an early tester. DH also wont let me until OTD!

xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Becca - you need to keep taking everything until they say otherwise! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Becca  I'm fine had my scan today panic over all good. 
Hope your OK x  yes you need to keep taking your meds x

Hope all you ladies are OK and sending you lots of baby dust x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello all,

Lilimiss great that you had your scan today. How far are you? When is the next scan. 

Jaja great little embie baby dust to you. 

Hi vcr glad you're ok

Beccaboo I did call my clinic they doubled the dose to prevent early bleeding as we are trying to control dates for my next fresh ICSI. 

Have a great weekend everyone. 

X


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Mini 7 +1 il have a private one around 9 and a half weeks to keep me sane before the 12 week one!  

Hope you ladies are all doing well x


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a quick update.. 

I'm waiting for my next hcg which is Thursday   That way we get to know if embryo is staying and just a late developer or it's going to be a chemical pregnancy   

Yday I felt very numb and down after the appt I felt completely normal ... No more cramps no sore breasts no dizziness nothing! 
Today I've had sharp pains and sore breasts again! I'm praying th sharp pain is baby settling in! It went after s while only lasted for 30 mins, but I have been getting cramps since then just like before!  

Beccaboo hope ur feeling ok! 
Lilmiss congrats that's wonderful news! I remember with my daughter I was getting cramps and had a scan done at 5-6 weeks that's when I found out I was having twins then had one done at 7 then 12, but truth is I kept wanting a scan every month just to make sure everything was OK! Good luck xx
Jaja good luck too sending u lots of baby dust too


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Daisy I'm praying your symptoms baby settling in. Baby dust x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Haha daisy! I'll be the same! Give it a week  x


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

I had my 2nd blood test today.. Been waiting the whole day only got a call at 6:45.. They said my hcg has dropped to 7.   So that's the end of that.

We decided as a couple that after this cycle we would leave it and accept the fact that God has blessed us with 1 child and we should accept that.

I can't help but feel numb and empty like there's something missing. 
I'm sorry I've put the mood down..

I wish u all the best and hope one day u too are all blessed to have beautiful children and know how special the love a mother can have for her child.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry daisy  it must be heartbreaking. Thinking of you.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Thinking of you, Daisy.


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Big hugs daisy x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Big hugs daisy - totally gutting news. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thinking of you daisy x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh daisy, so sorry to hear that. Big hugs. xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

So sorry daisy. Big hugs xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

How's everyone doing? 
Becca isn't today your test day X


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello all

Good luck becca x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello lovely ladies. 
I'm afraid it was a no from me today. Not even a faint line.  
AF hasn't turned up though so goodness knows where that has got too!
Am absolutely gutted, especially as I got a BFP last go so you think to yourself well why shouldn't it work again. 
Xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry! Totally gutting news! My AF always took a few days to arrive after coming off the drugs. Sorry Becca, thinking of you! xxx


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear that, Becca.  Look after yourself.  Vxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Big hugs becca xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Big hugs becca sorry to hear this x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello All,

How is everyone doing?

I started stims today for Fresh cycle 😀


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning ladies,
Thanks for your messages over the weekend. xx
Im ok, back at work today. Yes it is all very disappointing to get a BFN, especially making it to test date but Im pretty good at drawing a line under it and carrying on. There is nothing I can do to change the result and if I mope around it would really just eat me up! I have this week left at work and the 2 weeks off, very much needed! 
Me and DH have another NHS fresh funded go (plus a funded FET if we get frosties from the fresh) which we are thinking of starting January I think. I will need to have a follow up with the clinic, then as im LP I always end up waiting for AF so I can then start on CD21. I dont want to leave a long gap inbetween treatment but me and DH both feel we need the rest of this year to be just about us, and not us plus IVF!

Hi Minimack, so glad you can start a fresh cycle again. I sigh at the thought of doing another fresh, mainly because my egg numbers are so low! How are you feeling about it? Ready and raring to go? Im presuming you are on a SP? i hope this one works for you, I really do, fx crossed and good luck with that first stimm.  

Daisy, how are you feeling today? Thinking of you.

Hi Simba, I need to call the clinic today with my result. On my notes it says if you test on OTD but have not had a bleed, carry on taking the meds, call clinic and they may tell you to retest on day 22, which is Friday. I plan to call them shortly but from that, Ive still been taking meds over weekend. I might test tomorrow again as a retest but really cant wait to stop the meds now so i can get back to normal. I think it would be extremely rare to test negative, for it then to turn to positive. I think if I had any HCG in my body at least a faint line would have appeared.

I hope you are all well, Lilmiss, VCR and Jaja. Thank you for all your lovely support on this board. 

xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Becca maybe have a look into dhea supplement to help with your eggs reserve for next time x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi becca

I'm hoping the supplements he's had me on since my FET. DHEA CoQ10 and I added royal jelly and melatonin from my side. I took royal jelly with my son and I'm being positive this plus the others will do the trick this time. I'm focusing on positives as much as I can. 

Hope everyone else great


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the tips. Im going to jot these down and get some. 
Minimack, are you also known to have low egg numbers, I cant remember what you said before? Im up for trying anything to get those egg numbers up a bit, 4 on my last fresh go (with a 75% fertilisation) obviously got me my BFP on that round plus one frostie for a FET but I think I was lucky to have them results. xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all
I'm currently in Rwanda with work so s little intermittent! 

Loving  your attitude Becca! And lucky you getting so many nhs tries -  you live in a better borough than me! 😀 My clinic just said stop taking meds after 16 days if bfn, no retries, what did you decide?

AFm just found out another friend is pregnant! I can't get over how much it jolts, in a bad bad way. Not fun! 

Over and out from Kigali! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

How early do you start the royal jelly Minimack? We are planning a Jan/Feb(ish) fresh cycle like Beccaboo and I want to throw everything at it so it'll be an alcohol free Christmas for me. Wishing you lots of luck with your fresh cycle this time.  

Hope you're ok Beccaboo 

Sorry another friend is pregnant simba, it's so frustrating... you're happy for them, but still. It hurts. I have three pregnant friends right now and I love all of them but it's very hard some days.


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Been catching up on everyone's posts!
One week today til test day
Had a very long shift at work 7am-8pm... Last shift tomorrow in work! Cannot wait to rest up!
Shattered
Have jiggling cramps in lower abdomen, not sure if it's any different than normal AF or previous cycle
No spotting which I've been checking each time I go to the loo.

Still staying positive
Heading to bed now to watch Zita west x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

Beccaboo I have low egg No's as I'm almost 41. I'm just praying for two good ones. Quantities obviously the main issue. 

Sarah I started royal jelly one morning one night as soon as my FET failed so all in all will be around 45 days of supplements. Royal jelly is a massive antioxidant it makes your hair skin and nails string too. 

Jaja all sounds positive. 

Simba enjoy Rwanda!

AFM. I'm feeling great. Quietly doing my shots only day two I've got a scan on Thursday its one day early but the clinics are closed on Fridays so I have to go then.


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Simba,
Wow, Rwanda, thats certainly different. How long are you there for?
Know what you mean about friends falling pregnant, it is sometimes so hard to take isnt it. 
NHS funded rounds changed in January 2015 in my area from 3 fresh down to 2. Its not really fair is it that it is done on where you live.

Hi Sarah, with this next round being last NHS fresh funded I want to really make sure Im doing all I can too. I dont drink much anyway, I eat really healthy with exercise, dont need to lose weight so if I can try anything to help with egg numbers and this working I will too. 

Hi Minimack, I know egg numbers arent the be all as its about quality and only needing that one etc but a few more eggs would be nice otherwise we just have the stress of fertilisation and whether you will get a frostie dont we.
I actually googled royal jelly, I wasnt sure what it was, not sure I liked the sound of it but Im all for taking it if it helps. I guess I could perhaps start them now so if I cycle again Jan I would have been taking them for at least couple of months.
Good luck for first scan.  xx

Jaja, glad you are still feeling positive. hang on in there until test day, only one more week. fx crossed for you. Enjoy the rest too!

xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey chicks  I'm sure I've mentioned that before but dhea improves egg quality and matures them. .. for people whose quality isn't great or reserve is low x


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Lilmisss, where do you buy these from? 

Minimack, Where did you buy your supplements from?

xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

I got mine from the clinic but you can buy them online they are only cheap there are in a brown bottle babe x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Worried that I've not had many symptoms other than tiredness (however I'm a nurse so work long shifts), some niggling and ache low down, and clear discharge - no spotting.
I had transfer last Monday so not sure if this makes me 8dp5dt or 9dp5dt...

OTD is Monday 26th
Trying my hardest not to test earlier 

Staying positive   and continuing with Zita west relaxation 2ww cd each day
Last day at work today so I'm resting from now til I start new job on 2/11. Have the move to do on 31/10
Xx


----------



## Beccaboo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Jaja, if you had transfer last Monday I believe they count the next day as 1dpt. So it would make you 8dpt today. 
I know ladies test early at around 10dpt and I can understand why, otherwise it seems there is this big build up to OTD. My personall opinion though  is not to test early, you could get a negative which may not be even be a negative and then you get down about it when you want to remain as positive as possible at this time. Hold out until next week, it will soon be here
Good work with the zita west relaxation cd.  
Wishing you loads of luck
Xx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Beccaboo got my supplements at the clinic but you can get in boots also. 

Jaja try to hang in there and not test if you can manage. 

Lilimiss how you feeling? 

Sarah it hurts when ppl get pregnant easily. You will be next to join the celebrations that's what you have to keep telling yourself. 

AFM. Had a scan today day 5 of cycle day 4 of stims. 5 lovely follies one at 9mm the rest all over 11! Start certitude tomorrow with my other meds then have been asked to come in on Sunday 😁😁 the supplements working their magic


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all
Dying to test but I'm holding out til Monday morning
My husband is in Belfast so we are Gona FaceTime the test lol even the peeing on the stick the wants to be part of it. Unfortunately he had to move to start his job before mine so won't physically be there on test day so this is the closest he will be with me. Tmi I know lol

I actually said I wasn't buying a test til Sunday however looking through a drawer for something earlier I found a clear blue one - not a digital.  However I quickly put it back in the drawer but temptation has increased

Today I had lower back ache, tummy cramps and now my boobs hurt. I feel exhausted too.
Trying not to read into symptoms but hoping these are positive signs tho know it can be the progynova and cyclogest. I think I'm 10 days post 5dt today.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Mini I'm fine sweet are u? Follies coming great!  Ya ya

Afm I've got a scan tomorow stressed about it... but hey ho need to be positive last one was fine x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Lili let us know how your scan goes very exciting


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Scan was all good ladies phew x Hope your all doing good x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great news lilmiss! x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Way hey Lili fab news x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've tested (couldn't wait any longer) and there's a very faint line there that took a few minutes to appear
I'm feeling positive and hope that tomorrow mornings test and OTD (Monday's) will be darker again.    

Have a headache!
I just want to cry... I've been praying for that second line for so many years! 
Please pray that it continues to get darker xxx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great news jaja! How many embies did you transfer? x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Transferred one blastocyst.
OTD tomorrow
Did another FRER today and it had a faint positive also! Gona see what happens tomorrow then call clinic and get bloods to confirm
Just praying to sticks


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic news jaja x


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

Beta 10.9
Game over


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaja I'm so sorry, but I thought over 5 was pregnant. Are you going to re do your beta?


----------



## Jaja1986 (Sep 10, 2013)

No
Was told by clinic it wouldn't develop x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh no, so sorry jaja! Hugs xx

So, got my bloods back today:
Karyotyping- both fine, phew!
NK cells - slightly elevated so suggested steroids and intralipids.
Thrombophilia- slightly high protein s she wants to find out more! 

Now just need af to arrive but ovu was a week late so...

Any advice on NK most welcome as its not got much research to back it up! 

Thanks
Simba


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaja sorry to hear your news big hugs X

Simba anuh is your woman ...although I have high nk cells and had intralipids this time round x  if your thinking of testing of do it without a shadow of a doubt babe x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

hi lillimiss - they did test me (bloods only) which is why they suggested intripalids. Sounds like yours is a success story? Can you tell me more? x,


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba I've sent you a message babe x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi how's everyone doing


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

We are getting ready to plan our fresh cycle early next year. Hope you're well Minimack. I need my AMH testing so I'll try to get it done ASAP so we can plan our protocol. 

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Mini and everyone else,

Yes, I hope everyone is doing okay.  

I'm sorry to hear your news, Jaja.  Look after yourself.

Sorry, Simba, I can't advise on NKs.

Hey, Sarah - glad you're getting started again.  

Hope you all have good weekends.

Vxx


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I had EC yesterday got 8!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

That's great Minimack! When is ET do you think?


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

My progesterone is a little high so they will freeze them and put them back on a natural cycle. Got my report today 4 fertilised 3 doing great 😁


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Great news, Mini! X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great news mini! My af finally arrived (was a week late), so now hopefully I'm in my DR month. Got hysterocopy and scratch booked for Thursday so hoping af goes by then and I can plough ahead! x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Great news simba! Onwards and upwards hey 

Best of luck babe x


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Great news Simba!

They are freezing 4 today the little one caught up! Yippppeee


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Mini great news! 

Lol this one I've got in me now was the one that was lagging behind a day and that's the one that stuck! X


----------



## Minimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Lili,

That's great to here. X


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a quick check to see how people are getting on? Starting my DR on he 14th so over on a new FET board but wanted to say hi!! xx


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

Simba I just read on one of your posts you have raised nk cells... see I told you there's a chance. What have they suggested for them x


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

yep - intralipids and steroids! going today for initial nurse consult about dates etc! x


----------



## Lilmisss (Jun 17, 2015)

yay! xx good luck babe x


----------

